# GOT SPOKE'S



## D-Cheeze

100 SPOKE OG WIRE WHEELS
CHROME 13X7 WITH TIRES 155/80-13 450.00 
CHROME 14X7 WITH TIRES 175/70-14 510.00 

13 OR 14'S WITH POWERED COATED SPOKES ADD 125.00 SET 
GOLD AND OTHER POWDERED COATED OPTIONS AVAILBLE (OUTER'S .LIPS HUB'S ETC)

ALL PRICE INCLUDE TAX (IN CALIFORNIA) AND MOUNTING .BALANCING
AND ACCESORIES 

I AM NOT JUST A GUY OFF THE STREETS MY BUSINESS WEB SITE IS 
WWW.SPEEDMERCHANT.COM WE HAVE BEEN IN BUSINESS SINCE 1971

I PEFER LOCAL PICK VS SHIPPING WHEELS BUT WE WILL SHIP IF NECCESARY 

THESE WHEELS ARE ASSEMBLED IN THE U.S. 
NOT IN CHINA BY CHILD SLAVE LABOR :biggrin:

*****REMEMBER OUT OF STATE THERE IS NO TAX BUT THERE IS SHIPPING *****


NOT TRYING TO STEP ON ANYONE'S TOE'S JUST OFFERING A DIFFERENT BRAND FOR THE LIL MEMBERS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I have been ordering many sets of wheels from Rich In San Jose. I live in Canada and this guy is very professional and cool to deal with. I always get my stuff fast and nice... I know, I'm from the same car club that he is but I still had to say how satisfied I am with the service and the products!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Nov 16 2004, 04:25 PM
> *I have been ordering many sets of wheels from Rich In San Jose. I live in Canada and this guy is very professional and cool to deal with. I always get my stuff fast and nice... I know, I'm from the same car club that he is but I still had to say how satisfied I am with the service and the products!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2419178[/snapback]​*


THANKS FOR PROPS HOMIE


----------



## Joker808

but arent the parts still from china 





> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Nov 16 2004, 06:52 PM
> *100 SPOKE OG WIRE WHEELS
> CHROME 13X7 WITH TIRES  155/80-13  450.00
> CHROME 14X7 WITH TIRES  175/70-14  510.00
> 
> 13 OR 14'S WITH POWERED COATED SPOKES ADD 125.00 SET
> GOLD AND OTHER POWDERED COATED OPTIONS AVAILBLE (OUTER'S .LIPS HUB'S ETC)
> 
> ALL PRICE INCLUDE TAX (IN CALIFORNIA) AND MOUNTING .BALANCING
> AND ACCESORIES
> 2 YEAR STRUCTURE  WARRENTY ON WHEELS
> 
> THESE WHEELS ARE ASSEMBLED IN THE U.S.
> NOT IN CHINA BY CHILD SLAVE LABOR :biggrin:
> 
> THESE WHEELS CAN BE SHIPPED
> *****REMEMBER OUT OF STATE THERE IS NO TAX BUT THERE IS SHIPPING *****
> [snapback]2419043[/snapback]​*


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Nov 16 2004, 05:33 PM
> *but arent the parts still from china
> [snapback]2419471[/snapback]​*


YUP JUST LIKE MCLEANS. DAYTON BLVD, ROADSTER'DS,PLAYERS
BOWTIE WIRE'S ETC ETC 
OG'S ARE NO DIFFERENT


----------



## Joker808

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Nov 16 2004, 08:44 PM
> *YUP JUST LIKE MCLEANS. DAYTON BLVD, ROADSTER'DS,PLAYERS
> BOWTIE WIRE'S ETC ETC
> OG'S ARE NO DIFFERENT
> [snapback]2419551[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigsexy408

how much for one wheel 14x7 with powder coated white spokes homie no tire


----------



## NorCalLux

what tire brands do u offer? i may get a set of chromes 13s off u can u get fat whites too?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Nov 16 2004, 06:20 PM
> *how much for one wheel 14x7 with powder coated white spokes homie no tire
> [snapback]2419734[/snapback]​*


115 includes tax p/u in san jo
at speed merchant's


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 16 2004, 08:42 PM
> *what tire brands do u offer? i may get a set of chromes 13s off u can u get fat whites too?
> [snapback]2420143[/snapback]​*


regal or gilette (regal is made by bfg and gilette is owned by michelin) for the 13's
hankooks on the 14's
sorry no wide whites 
i do have a set of all chrome 13's with small white wall 155's instock for 450.00 including tax 
sorry but if your in cali there will be tax!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

HOW MUCH FOR BRANDY WINE OUTER LIP WITH ALL CENTER BRANDYWINE AND CHROME K/O


----------



## CMILE$

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Nov 16 2004, 05:52 PM
> *100 SPOKE OG WIRE WHEELS
> CHROME 13X7 WITH TIRES  155/80-13  450.00
> CHROME 14X7 WITH TIRES  175/70-14  510.00
> 
> 13 OR 14'S WITH POWERED COATED SPOKES ADD 125.00 SET
> GOLD AND OTHER POWDERED COATED OPTIONS AVAILBLE (OUTER'S .LIPS HUB'S ETC)
> 
> ALL PRICE INCLUDE TAX (IN CALIFORNIA) AND MOUNTING .BALANCING
> AND ACCESORIES
> 2 YEAR STRUCTURE  WARRENTY ON WHEELS
> 
> THESE WHEELS ARE ASSEMBLED IN THE U.S.
> NOT IN CHINA BY CHILD SLAVE LABOR :biggrin:
> 
> THESE WHEELS CAN BE SHIPPED
> *****REMEMBER OUT OF STATE THERE IS NO TAX BUT THERE IS SHIPPING *****
> NOT TRYING TO STEP ON ANYONE'S TOE'S JUST OFFERING A DIFFERENT BRAND FOR THE LIL MEMBERS
> [snapback]2419043[/snapback]​*


Can you get 14/6's? if so how much for 4 14/6 in chrome with tires shipped to zip code 61870?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by crazycaddy85_@Nov 16 2004, 10:55 PM
> *Can you get 14/6's? if so how much for 4 14/6 in chrome with tires shipped to zip code 61870?
> [snapback]2420567[/snapback]​*


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Nov 16 2004, 10:47 PM
> *HOW MUCH FOR BRANDY WINE OUTER LIP WITH ALL CENTER BRANDYWINE AND CHROME K/O
> [snapback]2420551[/snapback]​*


YOU HAVE A PM


----------



## SJDEUCE

player price :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i rec. every looking for rims hit mr. dick up  plus warranty....damn, now thats goooood :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2419583[/snapback]​[/quote


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by crazycaddy85_@Nov 16 2004, 11:55 PM
> *Can you get 14/6's? if so how much for 4 14/6 in chrome with tires shipped to zip code 61870?
> [snapback]2420567[/snapback]​*


YOU GOT A PM...A CHEAPER PRICE 2


----------



## Joker808

u know 99% of my wheel sales are with you only...loljust couldnt think of something to say





> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 17 2004, 10:53 PM
> *DONT BE FOOLED ,,,THERE IS A DIFF.....DAYTON ,CRUZER, MCLEANS  BUY FROM A DIFF SORCE, AND USE BETTER CROME  ZINK,NIC AND CROME....SO DONT BELIVE THEY ARE THE SAME, CAUSE THEY ARE NOT
> [snapback]2423211[/snapback]​*


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Nov 18 2004, 10:42 AM
> *u know 99% of my wheel sales are with you only...loljust couldnt think of something  to say
> [snapback]2425082[/snapback]​*


THANKS FOR COMING ON MY THREAD


----------



## Guest

rims look :thumbsup:


----------



## LICKINSTUFF69

How much for 13x7 reverse Candy branywine spokes and 1/4 dish with
gold nips,hub and 10 sided bullet with tires 
I will pick up in san jose ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LICKINSTUFF69_@Nov 22 2004, 10:22 AM
> *How much for 13x7 reverse Candy branywine spokes and 1/4 dish with
> gold nips,hub and 10 sided bullet with tires
> I will pick up in san jose ?
> [snapback]2436768[/snapback]​*


900.00 INCLUDING TAX FOR P/U I SAN JO


----------



## rollindeep408

ID RATHER SPEND THE MONEY FOR GOOD WHEELS THEN BLEM BULLSHIT OR CHEAP ASS MCLEANS THAT FALL APART QUICK FAKE ASS ZENITH'S


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 23 2004, 02:13 PM
> *ID RATHER SPEND THE MONEY FOR GOOD WHEELS THEN BLEM BULLSHIT OR CHEAP ASS MCLEANS THAT FALL APART QUICK FAKE ASS ZENITH'S
> [snapback]2441560[/snapback]​*


WOW MAN :0 .................. NO NEED TO HATE .ALL THE PARTS ARE BASICALLY THE SAME .


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 23 2004, 04:13 PM
> *ID RATHER SPEND THE MONEY FOR GOOD WHEELS THEN BLEM BULLSHIT OR CHEAP ASS MCLEANS THAT FALL APART QUICK FAKE ASS ZENITH'S
> [snapback]2441560[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## CHANGO

HOW MUCH FOR SOME CREAM YELLOW SPOKED 13'S FOR MY 64 WITH TIRES?I WILL PICK UP AT YOUR WORK RICH?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CHANGO_@Nov 24 2004, 11:10 AM
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME CREAM YELLOW SPOKED 13'S FOR MY 64 WITH TIRES?I WILL PICK UP AT YOUR WORK RICH?
> [snapback]2444811[/snapback]​*


580.00 MONKEY! :biggrin: P/U IN SAN JO
PM ME WHEN YOU SEE THIS


----------



## 408sjsharkin

how much for chome 20' inch wires for a 78 monte with tires and with out thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 408sjsharkin_@Nov 24 2004, 10:29 PM
> *how much for chome 20' inch wires for a 78 monte with tires and with out thanks
> [snapback]2446411[/snapback]​*


465. for just the rims 
1265. with tires 255/35-20 goodyears or 245/35-20 nittos
includes tax and mount and balance
2 year structure warrenty
for p/u in san jose


----------



## 408sjsharkin

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Dippin

how much for shippin in toronto canada (heres my postal code M1J 3E7)

and how much for these: (with and without tires prices pls.)

13" all gold

13" all chrome

13" gold dish gold knockoff


----------



## eastbay_drop

whats up man, i need 1 13x7 gold center, when ever you get a chance pm me!


----------



## SJDEUCE




----------



## ogsixtyfo

HEY WASSUP MAN, IAM IN COLUMBUS,gA SO I CANT PICK UP I WANTED TO SEE WHAST THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN ANODIZED OR POWDERCOATED SPOKES, (SILVER-BLUE SPOKES)AND EVERYTHING ELSE CHROME WITH 2 BAR SPINNER, SHIPPED TO COLUMBUS,GA 31903, NO NEED FOR TIRES SINCE YOU CANT GET WIDE WHITE WALLS.


----------



## D-Cheeze

...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Nov 23 2004, 05:50 PM
> *WOW MAN :0 .................. NO NEED TO HATE .ALL THE PARTS ARE BASICALLY THE SAME .
> [snapback]2441991[/snapback]​*



i wasn't hating on your wheels man just dont like the mcleans the ones we had were crap


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 23 2004, 06:02 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]2442040[/snapback]​*



:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

COLERED SPOKES NEW LOWER PRICE 14X7 AND 13X7
380.00 PLUS SHIPPING
CANDY AND POWDERCOATED COLORS AVAILIBLE


----------



## EL TARASCO

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Dec 25 2004, 05:01 PM
> *COLERED SPOKES NEW LOWER PRICE 14X7 AND 13X7
> 380.00 PLUS SHIPPING
> CANDY AND POWDERCOATED COLORS AVAILIBLE
> [snapback]2542265[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Dec 25 2004, 05:01 PM
> *COLERED SPOKES NEW LOWER PRICE 14X7 AND 13X7
> 380.00 PLUS SHIPPING
> CANDY AND POWDERCOATED COLORS AVAILIBLE
> [snapback]2542265[/snapback]​*


Damn, that is a very good price Rich...


----------



## 1sikMC

Hey bro how much for a set of 14/7 with black spokes and with 175/75 or 175/70 tires shipped to 97006


----------



## 1sikMC

?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Dec 25 2004, 11:46 PM
> *Hey bro how much for a set of 14/7 with black spokes and with 175/75 or 175/70  tires shipped to 97006
> [snapback]2543189[/snapback]​*


90.00 SHIPPING


----------



## inspirations central cal.

HEY BRO HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF CANDY VIOLET SPOKES AND ALL CHROME DISH,HUB,NIPPLES,AND SPINNER....


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by inspirations central cal._@Dec 28 2004, 04:22 PM
> * HEY BRO HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF CANDY VIOLET SPOKES AND ALL CHROME DISH,HUB,NIPPLES,AND SPINNER....
> [snapback]2550829[/snapback]​*


380.00 plus tax............sorry if your in cali you got to pay tax .fuckin goverment


----------



## Nasty

how much for 13/7s lime gold candy front spokes and lime green candy back spokes? :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Dec 30 2004, 10:16 AM
> *how much for 13/7s lime gold candy front spokes and lime green candy back spokes? :cheesy:
> [snapback]2556889[/snapback]​*


SAME PRICE 380.00 + TAX


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Dec 29 2004, 11:59 PM
> *380.00 plus tax............sorry if your in cali you got to pay tax .fuckin goverment
> [snapback]2555611[/snapback]​*



Damn thats a good price.


----------



## Tha Chronic

I bought a set of rims from him and they came extremely fast :thumbsup: he even hooked me up with some free stuff with them. :thumbsup: good seller.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

i live in fresno and i can get a set new with 175/70/14 for 389 and a 100 to color coat not trying to step in on your post thats what they go for here


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by davidsraider61_@Dec 31 2004, 11:41 PM
> *i live in fresno and i can get a set new with 175/70/14 for 389 and a 100 to color coat not trying to step in on your post thats what they go for here
> [snapback]2561206[/snapback]​*


and your point is ?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

any purple spoked rims? pic of paint color of car


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Jan 1 2005, 02:03 PM
> *and your point is ?
> [snapback]2561841[/snapback]​*


THIS WAS THE SAME BULLFROG WANTED MY RIMS....HES ALL TALK :uh:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> *davidsraider61 Posted Yesterday, 02:41 AM
> i live in fresno and i can get a set new with 175/70/14 for 389 and a 100 to color coat not trying to step in on your post thats what they go for here
> *


THOSE RIMS ARE GOING TO LAST YOU IF YOUR LUCKY A SHOW SEASON..MIGHT AS WELL SPEND A LITTLE MORE AND GET SOME DECENT WHEELS..


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Jan 2 2005, 10:48 AM
> *THOSE RIMS ARE GOING TO LAST YOU IF YOUR LUCKY A SHOW SEASON..MIGHT AS WELL SPEND A LITTLE MORE AND GET SOME DECENT WHEELS..
> [snapback]2563973[/snapback]​*


true


----------



## D-Cheeze

SOME WHEELS JUST DONE THIS WEEK
BRANDYWINE FRT SPOKES 
CANDY BLACK REAR SPOKES 
GOLD NIPPLES 
CHROME HUB , DISH AND K/OS


----------



## D-Cheeze

FEW MORE


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

whats those going on....one of your many rides?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Jan 5 2005, 06:36 PM
> *whats those going on....one of your many rides?
> [snapback]2575573[/snapback]​*


nah these are getting shipped up to montreal canada for the prez of the luxurious chapter up there for his new big body


----------



## D-Cheeze

some 150 black spokes on f150 just did today


----------



## EL TARASCO

COOL


----------



## D-Cheeze

few more pics


----------



## EL TARASCO

HEY RICH DID U FIND OUT FOR MINE


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Jan 6 2005, 03:05 PM
> *HEY RICH DID U FIND OUT FOR MINE
> [snapback]2578410[/snapback]​*


i pm' ed you. you did not get it . oh well its 670.00 shipped


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Dec 29 2004, 11:59 PM
> *380.00 plus tax............sorry if your in cali you got to pay tax .fuckin goverment
> [snapback]2555611[/snapback]​*


Fucking taxes on everything...Soon the government will tax us when we go take a shit or a piss... :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 6 2005, 03:07 PM
> *Fucking taxes on everything...Soon the government will tax us when we go take a shit or a piss... :angry:
> [snapback]2578420[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Jan 6 2005, 05:04 PM
> *few more pics
> [snapback]2578403[/snapback]​*


Nice rims!!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

HEY RICH HOW MUCH FOR 13X7 CHROME DISH WITH GREEN LIP, GREEN SPOKES,GOLD HUB,NIPPLES AND KNOCKOFF? CLOSEST COLOR TO CAR. ALSO DO THE HAVE GREEN CHIPS FOR KNOCKOFFS.( 2WING PERFERED ) WITH TIRES


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

ALSO PRICE ON CHROME WHEELS WITH GREEN SPOKES AND GREEN LIP


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MRBIGGSTUFF_@Jan 11 2005, 02:11 PM
> *ALSO PRICE ON CHROME WHEELS WITH GREEN SPOKES AND GREEN LIP
> [snapback]2594138[/snapback]​*


815.00 includes tax shipping and mount and bal


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MRBIGGSTUFF_@Jan 10 2005, 06:25 PM
> *HEY RICH HOW MUCH FOR  13X7 CHROME DISH WITH GREEN LIP, GREEN SPOKES,GOLD HUB,NIPPLES AND KNOCKOFF? CLOSEST COLOR TO CAR. ALSO DO THE HAVE GREEN CHIPS FOR KNOCKOFFS.( 2WING PERFERED ) WITH TIRES
> [snapback]2591216[/snapback]​*


969.00 on those


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Dec 29 2004, 09:59 PM
> *395.00 plus tax............sorry if your in cali you got to pay tax .fuckin goverment
> [snapback]2555611[/snapback]​*


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Jan 12 2005, 09:40 AM
> *969.00 on those
> [snapback]2596902[/snapback]​*


SO YOU KNOW WITHOUT THE LIPS DONE THERE 200. CHEAPER


----------



## Game-Over

How much for 5 13x7, color match 1/4 dish and spokes,everything else chrome. Shipped with and without tires.Same set up as these.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Jan 13 2005, 07:04 AM
> *How much for 5 13x7, color match 1/4 dish and spokes,everything else chrome. Shipped with and without tires.Same set up as these.
> 
> [snapback]2600607[/snapback]​*


zip code wouyld help


----------



## Game-Over

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Jan 13 2005, 12:53 PM
> *zip code wouyld help
> [snapback]2601387[/snapback]​*


55106


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Jan 15 2005, 06:43 AM
> *55106
> [snapback]2607144[/snapback]​*


885.00 for just the wheels
1075.00 with tire 
this is for 5
this price does NOT include shipping
i will have to get back to you on shipping on monday when i am back at work


----------



## REECE_STEELE

Hey how much would a set of 17" or 18" standards with dark green spokes, gold nipples, and a gold spinner run me with tires??? shipped to 29687


----------



## Game-Over

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Jan 15 2005, 11:22 AM
> *885.00 for just the wheels
> 1075.00 with tire
> this is for 5
> this price does NOT include shipping
> i will have to get back to you on shipping on monday when i am back at work
> [snapback]2607382[/snapback]​*


----------



## D-Cheeze

i will get back to you game over and jooced regal on tuesday . i am off today getting my cutty ready for paint


----------



## REECE_STEELE

I hear ya uffin: Cutty huh? GIT-R DONE!! I'm a prospect for a chapter of LUXURIOUS C.C. down here in S. Carolina, so of course I gotta bring you as much business as I can from here. I am definitely ordering two sets from you this spring, so be ready dawg :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

luxurious s.c....................... huh never heard about that one?anyways i will hit you up tommarrow with the price


----------



## slowhoe2001

wanted to know if you can get a set of all chrome wires w/ tires for a delta 88 and how much it'll be if shipped to 37074.


----------



## himbone

13x7 paint match rim and hub, everyother spoke and nipple switch gold and chrome. so one spoke gold with chrome nipple next6 spoke chrome with gold nipple and so on i can pick the up color match car its a stock volvo color


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 18 2005, 08:37 AM
> *13x7  paint match rim and hub,  everyother spoke and nipple switch gold and chrome. so one spoke gold with chrome nipple next6 spoke chrome with gold nipple and so on i can pick the up  color match car its a stock volvo color
> [snapback]2616652[/snapback]​*


NOT SURE WHAT YOU ARE ASKING 
SO COMPLETE THIS 
BARREL (RIM OUTER)
HUB
SPOKES 
NIPPLES
K/O
PLEASE BE CLEAR ON WHAT YOU WANT 
THANKS


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by slowhoe2001_@Jan 18 2005, 07:52 AM
> *wanted to know if you can get a set of all chrome wires w/ tires for a delta 88 and how much it'll be if shipped to 37074.
> [snapback]2616534[/snapback]​*


WHAT SIZE WHEEL AND TIRE PACKAGE DO YOU WANT!
PLEASE GET BACK TO ME WHEN YOU ARE READY.............THANKS


----------



## D-Cheeze

..........


----------



## D-Cheeze

FEW SETS THIS WEEK

ONE FOR BILLJACK ON THIS FORUM (BRANDY WINE SPOKES )


----------



## D-Cheeze

SOMEMORE PICS


----------



## D-Cheeze

NEW SHOES FOR MY CUTTY (CANDY BLACK SPOKES )


----------



## D-Cheeze

JUST A SET OF CHROMES


----------



## blazin_lo

how $$$ for 13x7 100 spoke black wires and everything else chrome


----------



## unique27

how much for 5 14x6
chrome dish 
gold nips
white spokes
gold hub
chrome 2bar zenith(lookalikes)
shipped to 78616


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by blazin_lo_@Feb 1 2005, 02:12 PM
> *how $$$ for 13x7 100 spoke black wires and everything else chrome
> [snapback]2669673[/snapback]​*


395.00 plus shipping


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 1 2005, 03:38 PM
> *how much for 5 14x6
> chrome dish
> gold nips
> white spokes
> gold hub
> chrome 2bar zenith(lookalikes)
> shipped to 78616
> [snapback]2670325[/snapback]​*


860.00 shipped thats for 5


----------



## billjack

thanks on the hook up cheese i will post some pics in the morning on the lac.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 1 2005, 09:36 PM
> *thanks on the hook up cheese i will post some pics in the morning on the lac.
> [snapback]2672088[/snapback]​*


NO PROB. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

billjack 65 drop cad
on some dark candy burgandy spokes


----------



## D-Cheeze

SET OF 18 INCH 150 SPOKES FOR CDNUTZ ON THIS FORUM


----------



## EL TARASCO

NICE :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Feb 5 2005, 10:36 AM
> *SET OF 18 INCH 150 SPOKES FOR CDNUTZ ON THIS FORUM
> [snapback]2686782[/snapback]​*




very nice now my daily will feel better!


----------



## A TODA MADRE

How much for a set of 16" stds. all chrome. shipped to 95605


----------



## Lord Goofy

4 14x6 all chrome
4 14x6 black cherry spokes all chrome
shipped to Pasadena,TX 77503


----------



## billjack

thanks for the hook up on the rims rich.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I love the rims on the 65 caddy...Nice!!!  Like I said before on here, I have ordered 3 or 4 sets of rims from Rich (dickcheese) and I'm very satisfied with the products and service...Here's the last set he sent me for my fleet 1996 that i'm getting built up here in Montreal,Canada...Thanks Rich...


----------



## D-Cheeze

BILLJACK THAT PRICE THAT YOU WERE AFTER IS 510.00 OUT THE DOOR


----------



## cdznutz42069




----------



## D-Cheeze

CAR LOOKS REAL GOOD DEREK :thumbsup:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Feb 16 2005, 10:57 AM
> *CAR LOOKS REAL GOOD DEREK  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2733285[/snapback]​*




thanks homie i feel much better about my daily now. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Feb 16 2005, 10:05 AM
> *thanks homie i feel much better about my daily now. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2733306[/snapback]​*


I WOULD TOO :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

63 impala 14's all chrome


----------



## 63 ss rider

price on 13x7 gold nipples spokes and knockoff going to san jo on march 18 will pick up if we can work a deal with tires


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Mar 2 2005, 09:09 PM
> *price on 13x7 gold nipples spokes and knockoff going to san jo on march 18 will pick up if we can work a deal with tires
> [snapback]2801407[/snapback]​*


545.00 for the rims and 150.00 for the tires mounted and balance 
155/80-13 winston california 1's ww
price include tax


----------



## D-Cheeze

SET OF BLACK SPOKED 14 INCH STADARDS AND WHITE 14X7 AND 14X6 REV


----------



## Mark

i want a price check on:
all chrome 100spoke
2 bar straight spinners
addapters
47460


----------



## Cali4Lyf

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 2 2005, 10:25 AM
> *THIS WAS THE SAME BULLFROG WANTED MY RIMS....HES ALL TALK :uh:
> [snapback]2563933[/snapback]​*



No Shit!
All Talk. 
I thought it was just me, until other cats on here told me the same isht! :twak:


----------



## 209impala

CAN I GET A PRICE ON 4 155/80 13'S AND WHICH ONES HOLD THE WEIGHT BETTER. IM HAVING PROBLEMS WITH MINE HOLDING THE WEIGHT IN THE BACK. OR SHOULD I JUST GO WITH A LITTLE BIT BIGGER TIRE?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 8 2005, 01:02 PM
> *CAN I GET A PRICE ON 4 155/80 13'S AND WHICH ONES HOLD THE WEIGHT BETTER. IM HAVING PROBLEMS WITH MINE HOLDING THE WEIGHT IN THE BACK. OR SHOULD I JUST GO WITH A LITTLE BIT BIGGER TIRE?
> [snapback]2824362[/snapback]​*


bigger tire can help .but i need to know what car to see if it will fit 
175/70-13 weight rating is 1039 lbs each 41.00 each winston classic ww
155/80-13 weight rating is 959 lbs each 25.00 each wintson cali 1's ww
small white walls only 
+ shipping .........hit me with zip for shipping quote


----------



## diggs1870

I am about to purchase my first set of 100 spoke wires. I want to know why Daytons are so costly what makes them any better than the other guys? Because they are American Made???? I don't get it. Help please!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by diggs1870_@Mar 8 2005, 06:34 PM
> *I am about to purchase my first set of 100 spoke wires. I want to know why Daytons are so costly what makes them any better than the other guys? Because they are American Made???? I don't get it. Help please!!!!
> [snapback]2825858[/snapback]​*


you answered your own question . quailty is top notch on dayton and campbell cali built zenith's . better chrome ,stainless steel spokes .etc


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## CHANGO

you still sellin 275/45-20's for 145 .00 ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

SOME POWDERED BIEGE SPOKES


----------



## EL TARASCO

thanks rich its gonna look good on this huh


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CHANGO_@Mar 16 2005, 08:18 PM
> *you still sellin 275/45-20's for 145 .00 ?
> [snapback]2861147[/snapback]​*


yup 408-295-0930 :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO

THANKS RICH


----------



## stillrollin

hey can u gimi a price on 18' wires set..... and how about vouges tieres to chicago


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Mar 24 2005, 07:34 PM
> *hey can u gimi a price on 18' wires  set..... and how about vouges tieres to chicago
> [snapback]2902852[/snapback]​*


what exactly do you want ??????????????


----------



## cdznutz42069

MAYBE LIKE THIS.


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 25 2005, 10:25 AM
> *what exactly do you want ??????????????
> [snapback]2904782[/snapback]​*


WELL I LOKONG FOR 18'S FOR A CAPRCE WITH TIRES HUM NOT FOWARDS OR DEEP DISH BUT THE ONES THAT ARE IN THE CENTER WITH THE DIAMON NOT A SPINER.. TIRE WELL I'LL THINK ABOUT THAT BUT IF U HAVE VOUGES LET ME KNOW ON THE PRICE WITH THEM..AND ALL


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Mar 25 2005, 09:07 AM
> *WELL I LOKONG FOR  18'S FOR A CAPRCE  WITH TIRES HUM  NOT FOWARDS OR DEEP DISH BUT THE ONES THAT ARE IN THE CENTER WITH THE DIAMON NOT A SPINER.. TIRE WELL I'LL THINK ABOUT THAT BUT IF U HAVE VOUGES LET ME KNOW ON THE PRICE WITH THEM..AND ALL
> [snapback]2905011[/snapback]​*


18x8 100 spoke all chrome are 500.00 set 
18x8 150 spoke are 550.0 set
vougue 245/45-18 are 239.99 each 
these prices don't include shipping 
let me know


----------



## stillrollin

you just got pm lol :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

olds 88 fwd
for randy in santa rosa


----------



## D-Cheeze

some 14 inch std's going on 89 sedan deville fwd


----------



## stillrollin

hey waz up hey can u post some 18's for me.........


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Mar 24 2005, 08:34 PM
> *hey can u gimi a price on 18' wires  set..... and how about vouges tieres to chicago
> [snapback]2902852[/snapback]​*



:scrutinize:


----------



## stillrollin

que paso cuz what'z up.....


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Mar 31 2005, 09:27 AM
> *que paso  cuz what'z up.....
> [snapback]2933595[/snapback]​*



chillin, sup with you foo?


----------



## stillrollin

just here loking for some rimz for ma caprice... como vez 18's sounds good for it i dont want put dubs it'z not me so i thinkz st8


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Mar 30 2005, 06:23 PM
> *hey waz  up  hey can u post  some 18's for me.........
> [snapback]2931294[/snapback]​*


the only 18's i got pics of are from the blue mustang on this page


----------



## stillrollin

OH OK WELL HOW MUCH SOMETHING LIKE THAT WOULD COST?? WHAT KIND OF TIRES ARE THOSE IM NOT VERY INTERESTED ON THE TIRE BRAND.. SOME THING CHEPER WHOULD BE GOOD............


----------



## D-Cheeze

those are kumho 225/40-18 got them for 89.00 each for kumho's


----------



## stillrollin

OK BUT IM SAYING HOW MUCH IS THAT SET FOR


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Mar 31 2005, 11:03 AM
> *just  here loking for some  rimz for ma caprice... como vez  18's  sounds good  for it  i dont want put dubs  it'z not me  so i thinkz st8
> [snapback]2933982[/snapback]​*



I'll sell you some 15's... :biggrin:


----------



## stillrollin

QUALES THE ONES U HAD ON U RIDE?? OR WICH ONEZ


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Mar 31 2005, 12:09 PM
> *QUALES  THE ONES U HAD ON U RIDE??  OR WICH ONEZ
> [snapback]2934369[/snapback]​*


Yeah those, with low pro tires..!


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Mar 31 2005, 02:21 PM
> *Yeah those, with low pro tires..!
> [snapback]2934693[/snapback]​*



LOW PRO'Z U HAD LOW PRO'S   NAW U LIEING I DONT SEEN UR 15'S CALL ME UPZ WHEN U GET A CHANGE K


----------



## D-Cheeze

JUST DID THIS ONE TODAY 84 TOWN CAR 
NOT MY STYLE BUT IT LOOKS OK 
20'S ON THE TOWN CAR .............................


----------



## marathon1218

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 16 2004, 04:52 PM
> *100 SPOKE OG WIRE WHEELS
> CHROME 13X7 WITH TIRES  155/80-13  450.00
> CHROME 14X7 WITH TIRES  175/70-14  510.00
> 
> 13 OR 14'S WITH POWERED COATED SPOKES ADD 125.00 SET
> GOLD AND OTHER POWDERED COATED OPTIONS AVAILBLE (OUTER'S .LIPS HUB'S ETC)
> 
> ALL PRICE INCLUDE TAX (IN CALIFORNIA) AND MOUNTING .BALANCING
> AND ACCESORIES
> 
> I AM NOT JUST A GUY OFF THE STREETS MY BUSINESS WEB SITE IS
> WWW.SPEEDMERCHANT.COM WE HAVE BEEN IN BUSINESS SINCE 1971
> 
> I PEFER LOCAL PICK VS SHIPPING WHEELS BUT  WE WILL SHIP IF NECCESARY
> 
> THESE WHEELS ARE ASSEMBLED IN THE U.S.
> NOT IN CHINA BY CHILD SLAVE LABOR :biggrin:
> 
> *****REMEMBER OUT OF STATE THERE IS NO TAX BUT THERE IS SHIPPING *****
> NOT TRYING TO STEP ON ANYONE'S TOE'S JUST OFFERING A DIFFERENT BRAND FOR THE LIL MEMBERS
> [snapback]2419043[/snapback]​*


Whats up with them chips??? Can you get them?


----------



## stillrollin

:dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Apr 5 2005, 04:39 AM
> *          :dunno:
> [snapback]2955336[/snapback]​*


SO WHATS UP


----------



## stillrollin

SO WHAT KIND OF TIREZ U GIVING ME A NORMAL SET...I KNOW THEY ARE NOT GONNA BE LOW PRO'Z ...SO WHAT AM I GETTING FOR THAT PRICE U GIVING ME ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Apr 5 2005, 12:41 PM
> *SO WHAT  KIND OF TIREZ  U GIVING  ME  A NORMAL SET...I KNOW  THEY ARE NOT GONNA BE LOW PRO'Z ...SO WHAT  AM I GETTING  FOR THAT PRICE U GIVING ME ?
> [snapback]2957475[/snapback]​*


THERE THE SAME EXACT TIRES THAT THE BLUE MUSTANG IN THE PIC HAS 225/40-18 KUMHO 711 LOW PROFILE ................


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 25 2005, 12:53 PM
> *18x8 100 spoke all chrome  are 500.00 set
> 18x8 150 spoke are 550.0 set
> vougue 245/45-18 are  239.99 each
> these prices don't include shipping
> let me know
> [snapback]2905528[/snapback]​*


 SO THIS IS THE PRICE FOR THE TIRE'S.....


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Mar 25 2005, 10:36 AM
> *MAYBE LIKE THIS.
> [snapback]2904824[/snapback]​*


YEA THIS LOOK NICE STR8 PEFFECT..


----------



## lowridinimpala1964

how much for 5 wheels 13x7 with no tires all chrome with the 3 prong spinner shipped to 69334? and with these wheels do they come with everything needed to mount?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Apr 5 2005, 04:15 PM
> *SO THIS  IS THE  PRICE  FOR  THE TIRE'S.....
> [snapback]2958487[/snapback]​*


no the vogues are 239.00 each 
and the kumhos are 89.00 each


----------



## NorCalLux

twisted spokes ava? im lookin for 13s twisted spokes no tire no adap no knock off  also all chrome


----------



## Low-Profile

:biggrin: who ever has twisted spokes pm me


----------



## EL TARASCO

POST MESS. D-CHEESE HE GET U SOME PRICES


----------



## stillrollin

okay so what this packege come with then ?? ? ? ? ? ? ? im all comfuses now  and ta price ...


----------



## D-Cheeze

SO WE ARE CLEAR YOU WANT IS.......................
4 18X8 STANDARS 100 SPOKES ALL CHROME WITH 225/40-18 TIRES SHIPPED TO WHAT ZIP ?SORRY I LOST YOUR ZIP WHENN I CLEANED OUT MY INBOX


----------



## stillrollin

my zip is 60107 streamwood IL.... pmz me $ $


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Apr 7 2005, 09:16 AM
> *my  zip is  60107  streamwood  IL.... pmz me  $ $
> [snapback]2967385[/snapback]​*


do the math foo.... :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

PM sent with questions...


----------



## TOWN CAR92

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 8 2005, 11:40 AM
> *PM sent with questions...
> [snapback]2972140[/snapback]​*



yea me too


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 8 2005, 07:07 AM
> *do the math foo.... :uh:
> [snapback]2971572[/snapback]​*


 calm down cuz lol ........so whatz up...


----------



## D-Cheeze

FEW SETS THIS WEEK


----------



## D-Cheeze

FEW MORE PICS


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Those red spokes look hard!


----------



## EL TARASCO

DAMN RICH THE RED ONES ARE NICE


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Apr 8 2005, 09:38 AM
> *calm down cuz  lol  ........so whatz  up...
> [snapback]2972449[/snapback]​*




:twak:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Apr 7 2005, 08:16 AM
> *my  zip is  60107  streamwood  IL.... pmz me  $ $
> [snapback]2967385[/snapback]​*


1169.00 shipped .shipping to you is like 200.00 alone because there so heavy


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 8 2005, 12:11 PM
> *Those red spokes look hard!
> [snapback]2973311[/snapback]​*


yeah they do


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 8 2005, 02:10 PM
> *FEW SETS THIS WEEK
> [snapback]2973300[/snapback]​*


damn those RED ones off the chain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 9 2005, 06:54 AM
> *damn those RED ones off the chain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2975942[/snapback]​*


YES THEY ARE :biggrin: .SHOULD LOOK OFF DA HOOK ONCE THERE ON THE RIDE


----------



## A TODA MADRE

IF I DIDNT SELL MY HARDTOP I WOULD OF GOT THOSE RED ONES FOR SURE. :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 9 2005, 08:54 AM
> *damn those RED ones off the chain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2975942[/snapback]​*


yes they are.
Rich I have a question,do the rims you sell with the powder coated dish,do they chip easy?
mine chip alittle too easy I think.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 12 2005, 06:40 AM
> *yes they are.
> Rich I have a question,do the rims you sell with the powder coated dish,do they chip easy?
> mine chip alittle too easy I think.
> [snapback]2988442[/snapback]​*


ITS SEEMS TO HOLD UP PRETTY WELL EXCEPT WHEN MISS THE KNOCK-OFF AND HIT IT WITH THE LEAD HAMMER


----------



## D-Cheeze

so everyone knows i will stop answering pm's about wheel quotes .i am sick of answering 20-30 pm's a day for 1-2 set's that are actually purchased .if you are serious about a set please call me at work 408-295-0930 ask for rich i am there tuesday- saturday . i will give you the best price i can with the most current rate of insured u.p.s .shipping .sorry to be like this but the "DREAMERS" are wasting my time . if you serious call me 
thanks d-cheese


----------



## Low-Profile

:cheesy: how cheesy ... lol


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 12 2005, 05:45 PM
> *:cheesy: how cheesy ...  lol
> [snapback]2991393[/snapback]​*


another dreamer ............ :dunno:


----------



## Low-Profile

D-Cheese Animal Lover ?


----------



## Low-Profile

Or Loved By Animals?


----------



## HB WIRES

I bet this kid is matt moore


----------



## Low-Profile

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 12 2005, 06:59 PM
> *I bet this kid is matt moore
> [snapback]2991830[/snapback]​*


fuck you guerro


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 12 2005, 06:51 PM
> *D-Cheese Animal Lover ?
> [snapback]2991765[/snapback]​*


broke ass's always hate.


----------



## Low-Profile

dont hate cuz i have more money than you goof


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 12 2005, 07:51 PM
> *dont hate cuz i have more money than you goof
> [snapback]2992118[/snapback]​*


more money huh  . you must not know me


----------



## Low-Profile

you started to hate first so dont hate tha playa hate the game


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 12 2005, 07:53 PM
> *you started to hate first so dont hate tha playa hate the game
> [snapback]2992135[/snapback]​*


your the punk ass broke joke mother fucker that came into my thread and started shit homie


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 12 2005, 07:37 PM
> *so everyone knows i will stop answering pm's about wheel quotes .i am sick of answering 20-30 pm's a day for 1-2 set's that are actually purchased  .if you are serious about a set please call me at work 408-295-0930 ask for rich  i am there tuesday- saturday . i will give you the best price i can with the most current rate of insured u.p.s .shipping .sorry to be like this but the "DREAMERS" are wasting my time . if you serious call me
> thanks d-cheese
> [snapback]2991331[/snapback]​*


how much for some roadsters...bolt on...cross lace...in red,white,blue...26by8..w/ whitewalls?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 12 2005, 07:56 PM
> *how much for some roadsters...bolt on...cross lace...in red,white,blue...26by8..w/ whitewalls?
> [snapback]2992154[/snapback]​*


sorry i am OUT OF THE 26X8 BUT I DO GOT SOME 29X10 DEEP REVERSE


----------



## HB WIRES

:0


----------



## Low-Profile

fuck you son i aint broke


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 12 2005, 09:17 PM
> *fuck you son i aint broke
> [snapback]2992239[/snapback]​*


do you do like a layway..ill have the money in a few weeks, after i rip another person off in classified. punk ass....i say someone sold run his ip address...and see if it comes from the same city as matt moore......


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 12 2005, 08:20 PM
> *do you do like a layway..ill have the money in a few weeks, after i rip another person off in classified. punk ass....i say someone sold run his ip address...and see if it comes from the same city as matt moore......
> [snapback]2992263[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low-Profile

ok fuck you i told you i had $800 cnd and id get back to you in 3 weeks you fucking crack whore


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 12 2005, 08:17 PM
> *fuck you son i aint broke
> [snapback]2992239[/snapback]​*


THATS NOT WHAT I HEAR .


SO POST A PIC OF THE RIDE YOU NEED THE RIMS FOR ????????????


----------



## Low-Profile

i dont have picks of it yet!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 12 2005, 08:25 PM
> *i dont have picks of it yet!
> [snapback]2992294[/snapback]​*


FUCKIN INTERNET GANGSTA'S


----------



## Low-Profile

your a fucking net wangksta goof


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 12 2005, 08:27 PM
> *your a fucking net wangksta goof
> [snapback]2992312[/snapback]​*


IT'S VERY CLEAR YOU DON'T KNOW ME


----------



## Low-Profile

its very clear your a fucking ****** who thinks hes hardcore you aint shit goof


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 12 2005, 08:31 PM
> *its very clear your a fucking ****** who thinks hes hardcore you aint shit goof
> [snapback]2992355[/snapback]​*


I DONE WITH YOU BROKE ASS BITCH ............FUCK YOUR LITTLE CHILDISH GAMES ......BTW THANKS FOR FUCKING UP MY THREAD .........


----------



## CO-PILOT

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 12 2005, 09:31 PM
> *its very clear your a fucking ****** who thinks hes hardcore you aint shit goof
> [snapback]2992355[/snapback]​*


thats it ur banned :angry:


----------



## Low-Profile

fucking ban me i can get og wire wheels off my buddies cuz for way cheaper than all you fucks!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 12 2005, 08:35 PM
> *fucking ban me i can get og wire wheels off my buddies cuz for way cheaper than  all you fucks!
> [snapback]2992385[/snapback]​*


ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT THE GUY WHO DOESN'T EVEN SEE ANY OF THE WHEELS HE SELLS?....................


----------



## CO-PILOT

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 12 2005, 09:35 PM
> *fucking ban me i can get og wire wheels off my buddies cuz for way cheaper than  all you fucks!
> [snapback]2992385[/snapback]​*


then go get ur wheels frpm him. quit asking ppl on here then.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Apr 12 2005, 08:43 PM
> *then go get ur wheels frpm him. quit asking ppl on here then.
> [snapback]2992403[/snapback]​*


SO TRUE .......................................................


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Apr 12 2005, 08:43 PM
> *then go get ur wheels frpm him. quit asking ppl on here then.
> [snapback]2992403[/snapback]​*


SO TRUE .......................................................  
Low-Profile yo, Apr 7 2005, 09:42 AM 


G-Town Mafia


Group: Members
Posts: 216
Member No.: 19,964
Joined: Mar 2005



how much for black dish black spokes and chrome nipples shipped to v8z 2e6 ??? 


--------------------

$*·.¸$`·.¸ ¸.·´$¸.·*$
$->*G-Money*<-$
$¸.·´$¸.·* *·.¸$`·.¸$


BOTTOM LINE MORE THAN YOU CAN AFFORD


----------



## CO-PILOT

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 12 2005, 09:45 PM
> *BOTTOM LINE MORE THAN YOU CAN AFFORD
> [snapback]2992410[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CO-PILOT

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 12 2005, 09:45 PM
> *SO TRUE .......................................................
> Low-Profile yo, Apr 7 2005, 09:42 AM
> G-Town Mafia
> Group: Members
> Posts: 216
> Member No.: 19,964
> Joined: Mar 2005
> how much for black dish black spokes and chrome nipples shipped to v8z 2e6 ???
> --------------------
> 
> $*·.¸$`·.¸ ¸.·´$¸.·*$
> $->*G-Money*<-$
> $¸.·´$¸.·* *·.¸$`·.¸$
> BOTTOM LINE MORE THAN YOU CAN AFFORD
> [snapback]2992410[/snapback]​*


u can tell right there he aint serious bout it.... just killing time, didnt say nothing bout size or pattern, or powder or paint..... this kid is just day dreaming.


----------



## Low-Profile

your obviously a dymb fuck who got droped on his head as a baby and when you were born your mom turned to your dad and said " ill kill you" fucking ******


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 12 2005, 09:25 PM
> *your obviously a dymb fuck who got droped on his head as a baby and when you were born your mom turned to your dad and said " ill kill you"  fucking ******
> [snapback]2992657[/snapback]​*


FUCKIN IDIOT ....................YOU MUST GET OFF ON BEING A IDIOT


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 8 2005, 02:31 PM
> *1169.00 shipped .shipping to you is like 200.00 alone because there so heavy
> [snapback]2973421[/snapback]​*


OKAY BUT WAIT HOLD UPZ !! DINT YOU SAY 18'S WITH TIRES ARE $$550 NOW YOUR TELLING ME 1169.00... I NOT CARE IF I DONT GET LOW PRO'S OR HIGH CLASES TIRES'''......... :twak:


----------



## D-Cheeze

:uh:


> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Apr 17 2005, 10:46 AM
> *OKAY  BUT  WAIT  HOLD UPZ !! DINT  YOU  SAY 18'S  WITH  TIRES  ARE $$550  NOW YOUR TELLING  ME  1169.00... I NOT CARE IF  I DONT GET LOW PRO'S  OR HIGH CLASES  TIRES'''......... :twak:
> [snapback]3011832[/snapback]​*


READ THE 10 PM'S YOU SENT ME AND I RESPONDED TOO 
I NEVER SAID THAT PRICE WAS WITH TIRES .....................SO WE ARE CLEAR 
RIMS ALONE ARE 550.00............. THE EXTRA MONEY IS FOR THE TIRES ,MOUNTING AND SHIPPING ..............DUH................DAM :uh:


----------



## stillrollin

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Momo64




----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 12 2005, 10:05 AM
> *ITS SEEMS TO HOLD UP PRETTY WELL EXCEPT WHEN MISS THE KNOCK-OFF AND HIT IT WITH THE LEAD HAMMER
> [snapback]2988779[/snapback]​*


Thats the issue with mine.I have to keep new lead hammers so the used ones with ridges dont fuck up the rim.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 19 2005, 07:59 AM
> *Thats the issue with mine.I have to keep new lead hammers so the used ones with ridges dont fuck up the rim.
> [snapback]3020616[/snapback]​*


i tell people to line the dish with some towels just in case they miss


----------



## D-Cheeze

98 sharks linc 
red lips/spokes


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Apr 18 2005, 10:51 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3015795[/snapback]​*



crazy mofo.... 
:buttkick:


----------



## D-Cheeze

WHEELS FOR BADASS94CAD ON THIS FORUM 
17 INCH 100'S WITH 235/55-17 VOGUES


THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS


----------



## Badass94Cad

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069

AH... SO THATS THE OTHER DEREK :biggrin: 










TIGHT WHEELS


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Apr 22 2005, 10:15 AM
> *AH... SO THATS THE OTHER DEREK :biggrin:
> TIGHT WHEELS
> [snapback]3036192[/snapback]​*


Nope, I'm Jeff.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 17S (FWD) ALL CHROME?


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 22 2005, 11:05 AM
> *Nope, I'm Jeff.
> [snapback]3036489[/snapback]​*


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 22 2005, 10:21 AM
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 17S (FWD)  ALL CHROME?
> [snapback]3036571[/snapback]​*


SORRY NO FWD WIRE 'S .THERE ALL PIECES OF SHIT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

LEMME KNOW, WHATS WRONG WITH THEM?


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 22 2005, 01:49 PM
> *LEMME KNOW, WHATS WRONG WITH THEM?
> [snapback]3037458[/snapback]​*




get std's they look a whole lot better heres the diffrence


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

I LIKE THE WAY STD'S LOOK, BUT THEY WONT TUCK.

STANDARDS. NOT S.T.D.'S :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 22 2005, 12:49 PM
> *LEMME KNOW, WHATS WRONG WITH THEM?
> [snapback]3037458[/snapback]​*


THE SPOKES ARE RIGHT AT WHERE THE TIRE SEATS AND THEY LEAK AND CRACK VERY EASY ................................ANOTHER WORDS GARBAGE

I WON'T SELL EM BUT HOMEBOYS OR ICHIBAN MIGHT .BUT I BET THEY WILL NOT GIVE YOU ANY KIND OF WARRENTY ).


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

WELL THAN HOW MUCH FOR THE STANDARDS? I'LL JUST HAVE TO MAKE THEM TUCK.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 22 2005, 01:49 PM
> *WELL THAN HOW MUCH FOR THE STANDARDS?  I'LL JUST HAVE TO MAKE THEM TUCK.
> [snapback]3037779[/snapback]​*


WHAT KIND OF CAR ?


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 19 2005, 10:23 AM
> *98 sharks linc
> red lips/spokes
> [snapback]3020747[/snapback]​*



THOSE WOULD HAVE LOOKED PERFECT ON MY HARDTOP. I KNEW THEY WERE GOING TO LOOK TIGHT ON WHATEVER THEY WENT ON.  

HEY HOMIE, FOR REAL PM ME A PRICE ON SOME ALL CHROME 18" STANDARDS FOR MY 97 CADDY DEVILLE. SHOW ME SOME LOVE! :biggrin: I CAN MAKE IT TO SAN JO ONE OF THESE WEEKENDS.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 22 2005, 06:12 PM
> *THOSE WOULD HAVE LOOKED PERFECT ON MY HARDTOP.  I KNEW THEY WERE GOING TO LOOK TIGHT ON WHATEVER THEY WENT ON.
> 
> HEY HOMIE, FOR REAL PM ME A PRICE ON SOME ALL CHROME 18" STANDARDS FOR MY 97 CADDY DEVILLE.  SHOW ME SOME LOVE!  :biggrin:  I CAN MAKE IT TO SAN JO ONE OF THESE WEEKENDS.
> [snapback]3038810[/snapback]​*


100 SPOKE OR 150 SPOKE


----------



## Badass94Cad

TTT for the good deals. :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

THE STANDARD 17'S FOR A 91 HONDA PRELUDE?


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 22 2005, 09:27 PM
> *100 SPOKE OR 150 SPOKE
> [snapback]3039008[/snapback]​*



my bad homie. 100 spoke I guess.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 25 2005, 05:42 AM
> *THE STANDARD 17'S FOR A 91 HONDA PRELUDE?
> [snapback]3048075[/snapback]​*


std's are going to sick out past the fenders on that car 
you will need lip laced fwd for that one .................sorry i don't sell em


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 25 2005, 07:45 AM
> *my bad homie.  100 spoke I guess.
> [snapback]3048746[/snapback]​*


i will get you that price tommarrow when i am back at work


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

ITS A FULL CUSTOM CAR. THE FENDERS ARE GOING TO BE WIDENED. HOW MUCH FOR THE STDS?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 25 2005, 09:06 AM
> *ITS A FULL CUSTOM CAR.  THE FENDERS ARE GOING TO BE WIDENED.  HOW MUCH FOR THE STDS?
> [snapback]3049075[/snapback]​*


all chrome or what ? and zip please


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

all chrome 17 stds to 77373


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 25 2005, 03:03 PM
> *all chrome 17 stds to 77373
> [snapback]3050808[/snapback]​*


520.00 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 25 2005, 07:45 AM
> *my bad homie.  100 spoke I guess.
> [snapback]3048746[/snapback]​*


$450.00 for p/u in san jose  includes tax (sorry )
add 70.00 if you want it shipped to broderick


----------



## D-Cheeze

SOME CHROME 14'S FOR 408 SHARK ON THIS FORUM


----------



## Badass94Cad

Good deals, GREAT seller! :thumbsup: He will take care of you the whole way.

Just receive mine. Thanks again, Rich!
Jeff


----------



## cdznutz42069




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 29 2005, 06:44 AM
> *Good deals, GREAT seller!   :thumbsup:  He will take care of you the whole way.
> 
> Just receive mine.  Thanks again, Rich!
> Jeff
> [snapback]3071683[/snapback]​*


NO PROBLEM  I AIM TO PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

"NO DREAMERS "

so everyone knows i will stop answering pm's about wheel quotes .i am sick of answering 20-30 pm's a day for 1 that are actually purchased .if you are serious about a set please call me at work 408-295-0930 ask for rich i am there tuesday- saturday . i will give you the best price i can with the most current rate of insured u.p.s .shipping .sorry to be like this but the "DREAMERS" are wasting my time .

if your serious call me
408-295-0930 ask for rich .leave a meesage with your number if you can't get me .and i will make sure to get back at ya  


THANKS FOR UNDERSTANDING D-CHEESE


----------



## D-Cheeze

navy blue spokes for coast one on the forum


----------



## D-Cheeze

lac _masta from the forum wheels ready to ship 
I SEE ALL MY WHEELS UNLIKE OTHERS THAT SELL ON THE FORUM


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 29 2005, 04:09 PM
> *"NO DREAMERS "
> 
> so everyone knows i will stop answering pm's about wheel quotes .i am sick of answering 20-30 pm's a day for 1  that are actually purchased .if you are serious about a set please call me at work 408-295-0930 ask for rich i am there tuesday- saturday . i will give you the best price i can with the most current rate of insured u.p.s .shipping .sorry to be like this but the "DREAMERS" are wasting my time .
> 
> if your serious call me
> 408-295-0930 ask for rich .leave a meesage with your number if you can't get me .and i will make sure to get back at ya
> 
> 
> THANKS  FOR UNDERSTANDING D-CHEESE
> [snapback]3074027[/snapback]​*


Damn Dreamers... :angry:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 30 2005, 11:23 AM
> *lac _masta from the forum  wheels ready to ship
> I SEE ALL MY WHEELS UNLIKE OTHERS THAT SELL ON THE FORUM
> [snapback]3077015[/snapback]​*


[




:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

looks real good man


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 29 2005, 10:42 AM
> *NO PROBLEM   I AIM TO PLEASE  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3072128[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:     CAN'T WAIT TO PICK UP MINE TONIGHT.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 4 2005, 01:05 PM
> *:biggrin:          CAN'T WAIT TO PICK UP MINE TONIGHT.
> [snapback]3095310[/snapback]​*


here they are jimmy


----------



## D-Cheeze

few more :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

[attachmentid=163486][attachmentid=163487][attachmentid=163488]daytona with some 22's :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 5 2005, 10:31 AM
> *here they are jimmy
> [snapback]3099179[/snapback]​*



NICE


----------



## MRCOGNITO1

HEY I NEED A PRICE FOR 2 SETS WITH TIRES SHIPPED TO 74602 1 SET ALL CHROME AND THE OTHER GOLD 13 X 7 ON BOTH


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## Hater Hurter

so according to the price list it would be $735 for 14x7 100 spoke rev. w/orange spokes wrapped in 175/70/14's shipped to 48708.

is this correct?

and do you have any sample oranges or do you want me to PM you a pic of the car so you can match it.

Thanks.


----------



## mcfadonna

How much for 13x7 all chrome with 3 wing nockoff in the box no tires? I can have my homie go and pick them up. Thanks.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@May 9 2005, 08:54 AM
> *so according to the price list it would be $735 for 14x7 100 spoke rev. w/orange spokes wrapped in 175/70/14's shipped to 48708.
> 
> is this correct?
> 
> and do you have any sample oranges or do you want me to PM you a pic of the car so you can match it.
> 
> Thanks.
> [snapback]3115063[/snapback]​*


BEST WAY OF DOING IT IF YOU WANT THE CLOSEST POSSIBLE MATCH IS SEND ME A SAMPLE OF THE PAINT ............................I WILL GET AS CLOSE AS I CAN ......BUT REMEMBER I DON'T NOT ABSOLUTLY GAURENTEE COLOR MATCH ..................BUT MY GUYS DO PRETTY WELL ON THE COLOR MATCHING
BTW ITS $785.00 NOT $735.00 SHIPPIED TO THAT ZIP


----------



## D-Cheeze

89 OLD 98 FWD 4 DOOR I DID TODAY 14 INCH STD'S WITH 175/70-14'S


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@May 9 2005, 09:04 AM
> *How much for 13x7 all chrome with 3 wing nockoff in the box no tires? I can have my homie go and pick them up. Thanks.
> [snapback]3115120[/snapback]​*


300.00 including tax in cali ....it might be just a little more to ship them ...


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 30 2005, 12:23 PM
> *lac _masta from the forum  wheels ready to ship
> I SEE ALL MY WHEELS UNLIKE OTHERS THAT SELL ON THE FORUM
> [snapback]3077015[/snapback]​*



got the wheels today. i didnt open all the boxes yet, but good deal!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## prican72

How much for a set of 14x7 rev all chrome with tires I can pick up


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by prican72_@May 10 2005, 06:35 AM
> *How much for a set of 14x7 rev all chrome with tires I can pick up
> [snapback]3119050[/snapback]​*


500.00 carry out price includes tax ........sold with a warrenty  unlike the wheels sold by the terrorist's in your town .


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 10 2005, 07:38 AM
> *500.00 carry out price includes tax ........sold with a warrenty    unlike the wheels sold by the  terrorist's  in your town .
> [snapback]3119065[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

18x9.5 and 18x10.5 zo-6 motorsports in black on 98 camaro 
i know i know its not spokes but spokes are only like 15% of my wheel business 
i do alot more of stuff like this


----------



## D-Cheeze

another set of 22's on a dodge


----------



## D-Cheeze

2004 mustang on staggered 18's hp racing wheels


----------



## prican72

> *500.00 carry out price includes tax ........sold with a warrenty  unlike the wheels sold by the terrorist's in your town *



Are you going to the show this weekend and if you are, are you going to have a booth.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by prican72_@May 10 2005, 03:14 PM
> *Are you going to the show this weekend and if you are, are you going to have a booth.
> [snapback]3121557[/snapback]​*


YEAH I AM GOING TO ENTER MY THREE RIDES ........BUT SORRY NO BOOTH


----------



## Hater Hurter

Not a big fan of Camaros or Mustangs but both of those look good :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@May 11 2005, 05:08 AM
> *Not a big fan of Camaros or Mustangs but both of those look good :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3123560[/snapback]​*


yeah i know . figured i would post some of the other cars i do . i do way more rims like this then spokes  spokes are like only 15% of my wheel business


----------



## D-Cheeze

custom built bonspeed wheels 18x8 and 18x10


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0 few more ..........was a real tight fit but i got it done


----------



## D-Cheeze

another camaro wirh custom built pse wheels


----------



## D-Cheeze

another camaro with custom built boyd coddington rodders 17x8 and 17x11


----------



## D-Cheeze

FEW SETS TODAY 
SOME CHROMES AND SOME BRANDYWINE SPOKES


----------



## D-Cheeze

14's standards on 90 fleetwood fwd (SKIRTS HAD TO GO)


----------



## Hater Hurter

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 11 2005, 09:34 AM
> *custom built bonspeed wheels 18x8 and 18x10
> [snapback]3124056[/snapback]​*


that is soooo hot.... :0


----------



## TOPO

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 11 2005, 08:39 AM
> *another camaro with custom built boyd coddington rodders 17x8 and 17x11
> [snapback]3124092[/snapback]​*


Do you have these in 18x7 and 18x9 and how much if you do? Thanks.


----------



## SJDEUCE

RICH IS A COOL MOTHERFUCKER.  IN MY BOOK


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@May 11 2005, 06:48 PM
> *Do you have these in 18x7 and 18x9 and how much if you do? Thanks.
> [snapback]3127192[/snapback]​*


THEY ARE BUILD TO ORDER HEELS I CAN ORDER THEM FOR YOU I WIL GET A PRICE TOMMARROW FOR YOU 
WHAT KIND OF CAR ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 11 2005, 08:17 PM
> *RICH IS A COOL MOTHERFUCKER.  IN MY BOOK
> [snapback]3127589[/snapback]​*


THANKS FOR THE GOOD WORDS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## TOPO

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 11 2005, 09:26 PM
> *THEY ARE BUILD TO ORDER HEELS I CAN ORDER THEM FOR YOU I WIL GET A PRICE TOMMARROW FOR YOU
> WHAT KIND OF CAR ?
> [snapback]3127634[/snapback]​*


84 SS Monte Carlo. Thanks.


----------



## cdznutz42069

HOT SHIT!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@May 11 2005, 08:33 PM
> *84 SS Monte Carlo. Thanks.
> [snapback]3127654[/snapback]​*


I AM NOT SURE IF THEY MAKE THE 18X7 IN A SOFT LIP THOUGH .MIGHT BE STEPPED LIP


----------



## TOPO

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 11 2005, 10:01 PM
> *I AM NOT SURE IF THEY MAKE THE 18X7 IN A SOFT LIP THOUGH .MIGHT BE STEPPED LIP
> [snapback]3127794[/snapback]​*


That's coo homie, let me know the price when you get a chance. Thanks again.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@May 11 2005, 09:04 PM
> *That's coo homie, let me know the price when you get a chance. Thanks again.
> [snapback]3127809[/snapback]​*


you can cout on it tommarow  one more ? do you need tires?


----------



## TOPO

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 11 2005, 10:17 PM
> *you can cout on it tommarow   one more ? do you need tires?
> [snapback]3127861[/snapback]​*


No homie, I already got those but thanks for asking.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@May 11 2005, 09:48 PM
> *No homie, I already got those but thanks for asking.
> [snapback]3127987[/snapback]​*


HOLD YOU HEART TOPO THEY AEINT CHEAP 
THOSE WHEELS ARE $475.00 EACH PLUS SHIPPING TO YOU 
THEY TAKE FROM 7-8 WEEKS TO HAVE THEM MADE
LET ME KNOW 408-295-0930 ASK FOR RICH


----------



## D-Cheeze

SUBBY STI WITH AXIS REVERB'S 18 INCH


----------



## D-Cheeze

500 SEL WITH STAGGERED 19 INCH CEC'S


----------



## TOPO

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 12 2005, 09:13 AM
> *HOLD YOU HEART TOPO THEY AEINT CHEAP
> THOSE WHEELS ARE  $475.00 EACH PLUS SHIPPING TO YOU
> THEY TAKE FROM 7-8 WEEKS TO HAVE THEM MADE
> LET ME KNOW 408-295-0930 ASK FOR RICH
> [snapback]3129390[/snapback]​*


Yeah, I thought so. They're worth it though but right now I'm on a low budget. 

Thanks homie, I'll let you when I'm ready to order them.


----------



## D-Cheeze

20'S ON A TACOMA


----------



## D-Cheeze

22 INCH TIS WHEELS ON 300C


----------



## D-Cheeze

C4 CORVETTE FAT PACKAGE


----------



## NorCalLux

bout the chrome rims last weeken i needed to get supsention work done so that raped my wallet im still lookin forward to gettin them rims prolly when i get paid in a week


----------



## billjack




----------



## cdznutz42069

4-13x7 colored spokes, heres the color shipped 02920. and ill have a money order sent out asap. thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@May 13 2005, 06:30 AM
> *4-13x7 colored spokes, heres the color shipped 02920. and ill have a money order sent out asap. thanks homie :biggrin:
> [snapback]3134117[/snapback]​*


derek , it would be alot better if you sent me a color sample or get me the paint code and i can get a little bottle of touch up paint and use that to match it .........
thanks rich


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 13 2005, 09:09 PM
> *derek , it would be alot better if you sent me a color sample or get me the paint code and i can get a little bottle of touch up paint and use that to match it .........
> thanks rich
> [snapback]3137213[/snapback]​*


to make it even easier hes gonna repaint it later so maybe brandywine would be best!  :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@May 13 2005, 08:48 PM
> *to make it even easier hes gonna repaint it later so maybe brandywine would be best!   :biggrin:
> [snapback]3137324[/snapback]​*


how bout this dark branywine


----------



## cdznutz42069

its hard to tell, cause not much light on them but basicly like daves.(the brandywine)


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@May 14 2005, 11:00 AM
> *its hard to tell, cause not much light on them but basicly like daves.(the brandywine)
> [snapback]3138770[/snapback]​*


i will get you a price on tuesday when i am back a t work :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 14 2005, 06:19 PM
> *i will get you  a price on tuesday when i am back a t work  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3139606[/snapback]​*


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@May 14 2005, 05:59 PM
> *
> [snapback]3139692[/snapback]​*


 I SENT YOU A PM DEREK


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 17 2005, 09:24 AM
> *
> I SENT YOU A PM DEREK
> [snapback]3149004[/snapback]​*




 thanks homie


----------



## D-Cheeze

I DIDN'T DO THESE BUT DAMM 28'S ON THE HUMMER


----------



## D-Cheeze

SOME COLOR MATCHED 13'S FOR SHARKSIDE CAPRICE


----------



## prican72

Need a price on a set of OG Wires I need 2 14x6 and 2 14x5.5 with Tires will pick up


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by prican72_@May 18 2005, 04:49 PM
> *Need a price on a set of OG Wires I need 2 14x6  and 2 14x5.5 with Tires will pick up
> [snapback]3156338[/snapback]​*


  no 14x5.5................ only 14x7 and 14x6


----------



## prican72

Do you have any wires in 14x5.5


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by prican72_@May 19 2005, 03:24 PM
> *Do you have any wires in 14x5.5
> [snapback]3160543[/snapback]​*


 :uh: no :uh:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 18 2005, 10:02 PM
> * no 14x5.5................ only 14x7 and 14x6
> [snapback]3156995[/snapback]​*



I had a wheel shop tell me once that the 13X6 was really a 13X5.5 before. Is that true?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 19 2005, 05:53 PM
> *I had a wheel shop tell me once that the 13X6 was really a 13X5.5 before.  Is that true?
> [snapback]3161026[/snapback]​*


yup in 13 inch there is a 13x5.5
check out the pics 13x7 on the left 13x5.5 on the right


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 19 2005, 11:08 PM
> *yup in 13 inch there is a 13x5.5
> check out the pics 13x7 on the left 13x5.5 on the right
> [snapback]3161739[/snapback]​*



I run those on the 64 in the rear.


----------



## D-Cheeze

some sets lewaving today


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## oldsrider87

I'LL TRADE U A SET OF STANDARD,13X7 LUXOR'S 4 A SET OF REVERSE


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 3 2005, 12:08 PM
> *I'LL TRADE U A SET OF STANDARD,13X7 LUXOR'S 4 A SET OF REVERSE
> [snapback]3219905[/snapback]​*


no trades............ especially for luxors :uh:


----------



## sicx13

wasup d cheese, 
i was checking out this thread and seen that you did some wheels on an 04 mustang(which is what i drive), and i wanted to get your opinion. will 20 inch standard wires fit with no rubbing or will i have to go with 18s?
i have the redfire color and from the pics in this thread the brandywine looks like the color that i need.
how much for a set 18 standards with brandywine spokes with bullet knockoffs shipped to 85228
drop me a price for 20s with brandywine spokes too if you think they will fit.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

13x7 rev all chrome 88spoke Stamped Daytons...price?


----------



## oldsrider87

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 3 2005, 05:38 PM
> *no trades............ especially for luxors  :uh:
> [snapback]3220435[/snapback]​*


what wrong with luxor's fuckin same thig as og's or players,i've owned every kind of wire wheel,almost all the same,bolt on's tend 2 leak from the spokes wat u sellin


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 10:25 AM
> *what wrong with luxor's    fuckin same thig as og's  or players,i've owned every kind of wire wheel,almost all the same,bolt on's tend 2 leak from the spokes wat u sellin
> [snapback]3223652[/snapback]​*


OG'S


----------



## nwa_fo_lyfe

nice black ones


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 4 2005, 03:32 AM
> *13x7 rev all chrome 88spoke Stamped Daytons...price?
> [snapback]3222729[/snapback]​*


no daytons sorry


----------



## METRO~Stylistic

give me price in standard 14x7 all chrome with tires shipped to 87501


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by METRO~Stylistic_@Jun 7 2005, 08:51 AM
> *give me price in standard 14x7 all chrome with tires shipped to 87501
> [snapback]3237007[/snapback]​*


640.00 shipped with 175/75-14's hercules white walls


----------



## D-Cheeze

68 impala with 13 inch black spokes


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 8 2005, 08:21 AM
> *68 impala with 13 inch black spokes
> [snapback]3242382[/snapback]​*


i just saw him driving by my house yesterday... looked good and i did notice the black spoked wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

some teal spokes for the teal town town car


----------



## D-Cheeze

few sets this week


----------



## D-Cheeze

not spokes but still bad azz. 68 charger 20x10 rear and 18x8 from billet specialties


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0


----------



## LILBEAR RIDE 'N

I LIVE NOT TO FAR FROM SAN JOSE WAS WONDERING IF YOU WOULD TRADE ME THESE GOLD WIRE RIMS AND TIRES FOR SAME SIZE WITH WHITE WALL TIRES IN THE CHROME SPOKES. OR IF NOT IS THERE ANY FINANCE OPTION AVAIL.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LILBEAR RIDE 'N_@Jun 14 2005, 08:08 PM
> *I LIVE NOT TO FAR FROM SAN JOSE WAS WONDERING IF YOU WOULD TRADE ME THESE GOLD WIRE RIMS AND TIRES FOR SAME SIZE WITH WHITE WALL TIRES  IN THE CHROME SPOKES. OR IF NOT IS THERE ANY FINANCE OPTION AVAIL.
> [snapback]3274431[/snapback]​*


WE DO HAVE FINANCING THROUGH BRIDESGTONE/FIRESTONE AND AS FOR TRAADES I DON'T DO THAT .....SORRY


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

HEY RICH COULD YOU GIVE ME PRICE ON SET 13X7 CHROME RIMS WITH TIRES AND TWO 13INCH STANDARD WITH TIRES........ TWO WING KNOCKOFFS WITH PURPLE CHIPS.....THANKS OH YA......6 LUG


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MRBIGGSTUFF_@Jun 21 2005, 07:53 PM
> *HEY RICH COULD YOU GIVE ME PRICE ON  SET 13X7 CHROME RIMS WITH TIRES AND TWO 13INCH STANDARD WITH TIRES........ TWO WING KNOCKOFFS WITH PURPLE CHIPS.....THANKS    OH YA......6 LUG
> [snapback]3304453[/snapback]​*


600.00


----------



## LILBEAR RIDE 'N

BRO WHY YOU KEEP SENDING OUT YOUR MESSAGE TO ME REGARDING MY RIMS FOR SALE WHEN YOU SHOT ME DOWN ON THEM BEFORE I TOLD YA BRO IF YOU WERE WILLING TO TRADE ME THESE GOLD FOR CHROME LET ME KNOW MAN AND WE CAN MEET UPOTHER WISE QUIT REPLYING TO MY POST IF YA DONT WANT A PIECE OF IT.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LILBEAR RIDE 'N_@Jun 21 2005, 08:15 PM
> *BRO WHY YOU KEEP SENDING OUT YOUR MESSAGE TO ME REGARDING MY RIMS FOR SALE WHEN YOU SHOT ME DOWN ON THEM BEFORE I TOLD YA BRO IF YOU WERE WILLING TO TRADE ME THESE GOLD FOR CHROME LET ME KNOW MAN AND WE CAN MEET UPOTHER WISE QUIT REPLYING TO MY POST IF YA DONT WANT A PIECE OF IT.
> [snapback]3304611[/snapback]​*


I TOLD IN MY PM I DO NOT TAKE TRADES !


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 21 2005, 09:06 PM
> *600.00
> [snapback]3304531[/snapback]​*


 OKAY BRO...COULD YOU PLEASE ORDER THEM FOR ME........... ILL BE PAYING WITH CREDIT CARD


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MRBIGGSTUFF_@Jun 22 2005, 05:40 PM
> *OKAY BRO...COULD YOU PLEASE ORDER THEM FOR ME........... ILL BE PAYING WITH CREDIT CARD
> [snapback]3308351[/snapback]​*


I WILL


----------



## D-Cheeze

65 rivi 14's then 20's


----------



## D-Cheeze

few more


----------



## cdznutz42069

finally a money order on the way to ya for them brandywines. overnight ya should see it tomorrow.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jun 29 2005, 08:22 AM
> *  finally a money order on the way to ya for them brandywines. overnight ya should see it tomorrow.
> [snapback]3338173[/snapback]​*


refresh my memory what exactly do you want ? something like this ?


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 29 2005, 10:05 AM
> *refresh my memory what exactly do you want ? something like this ?
> [snapback]3338340[/snapback]​*




:cheesy: looks good to me are those 13x7? and he wants stickers on the spinner though.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jun 29 2005, 09:40 AM
> *:cheesy:  looks good to me are those 13x7? and he wants stickers on the spinner though.
> [snapback]3338454[/snapback]​*


there ordered should have em next week


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 29 2005, 02:15 PM
> *there ordered should have em next week
> [snapback]3339550[/snapback]​*




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 dam thats quick he will be sooped






money order will arrive friday the latest thanks rich!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jun 29 2005, 03:42 PM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  dam thats quick he will be sooped
> money order will arrive friday the latest thanks rich!
> [snapback]3340404[/snapback]​*


right on derek


----------



## 97 Cougar

If u still doin this, How much for 13x7s with the tires, all gold powder-coated, gold nips? add the shipping to 04222 :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 18 2005, 11:07 AM
> *NOT SURE WHAT YOU ARE ASKING
> SO COMPLETE THIS
> BARREL (RIM OUTER)
> HUB
> SPOKES
> NIPPLES
> K/O
> PLEASE BE CLEAR ON WHAT YOU WANT
> THANKS
> [snapback]2616886[/snapback]​*


barrel color matched
hub color matched
spokes inner and outter each apoke switch from gold to chrome, 
nipples the same so whenever you got a chrome spoke u got a gold nipple
k/o chrome hope that helps


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 5 2005, 10:43 PM
> *barrel color matched
> hub color matched
> spokes inner and outter each apoke switch from gold to chrome,
> nipples the same so whenever you got a chrome spoke u got a gold nipple
> k/o chrome  hope that helps
> [snapback]3369084[/snapback]​*


i am out sick today (weds) i will get at you tommarrow . btw i will need a sample of the paint for the match


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 6 2005, 02:38 PM
> *i am out sick today (weds) i will get at you tommarrow . btw i will need a sample of the paint for the match
> [snapback]3371854[/snapback]​*


safron its a stock volvo color from like a 97-98 c 70


----------



## Guam707

do you sell Zenith emblems??


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 6 2005, 01:38 PM
> *i am out sick today (weds) i will get at you tommarrow . btw i will need a sample of the paint for the match
> [snapback]3371854[/snapback]​*


d-cheese,holla at ya boy on some center golds with yellow and orange spokes with shipping to arizona ,or even just the price cause i can smash out there as soon as this weekend. big family get together in the bay


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 23 2005, 01:58 PM
> *65 rivi 14's  then 20's
> [snapback]3311625[/snapback]​*



bad ass.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 6 2005, 01:42 PM
> *safron its a stock volvo color from like a 97-98 c 70
> [snapback]3371880[/snapback]​*


750.00 for 13's or 14's not tires .but i still need a sample of the paint to send them


----------



## D-Cheeze

COPPER WHEELS


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 6 2005, 01:44 PM
> *do you sell Zenith emblems??
> [snapback]3371902[/snapback]​*


NO BUT I HEAR ZIENITH IN CAMPBELL DOES :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

super clean black 64 ss 13 inch chrome


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0


----------



## NorCalLux

price on some black spokes 13s with tire shipped to lakeland fl?


----------



## NorCalLux

with and without tire on the above post.. also the whole rim black no chrome..


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 10 2005, 08:15 PM
> *with and without tire on the above post.. also the whole rim black no chrome..
> [snapback]3392717[/snapback]​*


I WILL GET WITH YOU ON TUESDAY WHEN I AM BACK AT WORK ........I NEED THE ACTUAL ZIP CODE .......DON'T YOU LIVE IN FREMONT ..WHATS UP WITH FLORIDA?


----------



## BIGG CEE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 8 2005, 04:02 PM
> *super clean black 64 ss 13 inch chrome
> [snapback]3383752[/snapback]​*


DAM THA 64 FUCKING CLEAN BRO.!!! :0


----------



## 67VERT

Hey D-Cheese do you reseal rim's at your shop ?, i have a 14/7 wheel that leak's. If not can you recommend a shop..... Thank's


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 11 2005, 04:23 AM
> *I WILL GET WITH YOU ON TUESDAY WHEN I AM BACK AT WORK ........I NEED THE ACTUAL ZIP CODE .......DON'T YOU LIVE IN FREMONT ..WHATS UP WITH FLORIDA?
> [snapback]3393056[/snapback]​*



ya but im tryin to help my homegirl out :biggrin: the zip is 33809


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 11 2005, 05:16 AM
> *ya but im tryin to help my homegirl out  :biggrin: the zip is 33809
> [snapback]3394086[/snapback]​*


I WILL GET YOU THAT PRICE TOMMARROW


----------



## D-Cheeze

SOME CUSTOMS THIS WEEK 
BLACKS ARE FOR 72KUTTY ON THIS FORUM ....THANKS JAUN
BRANKWINES FOR CDZNUTS ON THIS FORUM ......THANKS DEREK


----------



## D-Cheeze

SOME MORE CUSTOMS 
TEALS ARE FOR SJSHARK ON THIS FORUM


----------



## D-Cheeze

FEW MORE


----------



## Coast One

looking good!

and thanks for all the help.
:thumbsup:


----------



## cdznutz42069

PERFECT!   :biggrin: thanks alot rich!


----------



## D-Cheeze

here are those pics coast one


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Jul 11 2005, 01:40 AM
> *Hey D-Cheese do you reseal rim's at your shop ?, i have a 14/7 wheel that leak's. If not can you recommend a shop..... Thank's
> [snapback]3393835[/snapback]​*


yeah we do it like 40 bucks ...very labor intenseive.if its a chrrome wheel . just replace it .new rims are like 55.00 each


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 12 2005, 09:52 AM
> *looking good!
> 
> and thanks for all the help.
> :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3400799[/snapback]​*


anytime carlos :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jul 12 2005, 09:54 AM
> *PERFECT!     :biggrin: thanks alot rich!
> [snapback]3400810[/snapback]​*


no problemo derek i do appreciate the refferral . good lookin out homie :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO

they look nice rich


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 12 2005, 01:52 PM
> *here are those pics coast one
> [snapback]3401788[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: 
so what did they paint them with? would i be able to repaint those eagles myself? ill check them out tonite if we swing by the get at your shop. you do have a set there right?


----------



## 72 kutty

Thanks D-CHeese! The rims look great!

Here is a sneak peak of what they look like on the car!

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 13 2005, 07:05 PM
> *Thanks D-CHeese!  The rims look great!
> 
> Here is a sneak peak of what they look like on the car!
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3409693[/snapback]​*


very nice ....... :biggrin: hey i got some black and gold eagles today .do you want those or do you want to wait for the black and chromes?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 13 2005, 08:20 PM
> *very nice ....... :biggrin:  hey i got some black and gold eagles today .do you want those or do you want to wait for the black and chromes?
> [snapback]3409753[/snapback]​*



I can wait for the black and chrome....thanks again!


----------



## sicksided

:biggrin: how much for 14x6 reversed, kandy blue dish, and hub with chrome everything else and double wing zenith style knock offs, price with and without tires shipped to 89406 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 11 2005, 05:16 AM
> *ya but im tryin to help my homegirl out  :biggrin: the zip is 33809
> [snapback]3394086[/snapback]​*


550.00 FOR THE BLACK SPOKES AND 975.00 FOR ALL BLACK 
SHIPPED TO 33809 ......NO TIRES


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@Jul 14 2005, 08:43 AM
> *:biggrin: how much for 14x6 reversed, kandy blue dish, and hub with chrome everything else and double wing zenith style knock offs, price with and without tires shipped to 89406 :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3412221[/snapback]​*


635.00 WITH-OUT TIRES AND 800.00 WITH TIRES


----------



## EL TARASCO

yo rich i will be callin u soon for another matching rim for my linc


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Jul 15 2005, 01:35 PM
> *yo rich i will be callin u soon for another  matching rim for my linc
> [snapback]3419645[/snapback]​*


WHEN EVER YOUR READY GORDO :0


----------



## EL TARASCO

IM READY RICH


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Jul 15 2005, 07:23 PM
> *IM READY RICH
> [snapback]3419700[/snapback]​*


pm me your number and i will call you tuesday


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 15 2005, 02:31 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 550.00 FOR THE BLACK SPOKES AND 975.00 FOR ALL BLACK
> SHIPPED TO 33809 ......NO TIRES
> [snapback]3417862[/snapback]​*


ok ill let her kno.. now my turn how much for 13/7 rev white lip and white hub(thing where the ko is mainly screwed onto) for pic up? oh and no addaptors or knock off. just rim..price with and without tire


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 15 2005, 08:59 PM
> *ok ill let her kno.. now my turn how much for 13/7 rev white lip and white hub(thing where the ko is mainly screwed onto)  for pic up? oh and no addaptors or knock off. just rim..price with and without tire
> [snapback]3420097[/snapback]​*


ON WAY I SELL THEM IS WITH THE ACCESORIES .I WILL GET YOU A PRICE TOMMAROW


----------



## D-Cheeze

few sets this week


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle

Good shit Rich ... and time for a bump


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Jul 18 2005, 05:09 AM
> *Good shit Rich ... and time for a bump
> [snapback]3429459[/snapback]​*


----------



## cdznutz42069

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: got them brandywines today, they look great thanks homie!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jul 19 2005, 12:24 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  got them brandywines today, they look great thanks homie!!
> [snapback]3437711[/snapback]​*


ANYTIME MAN . I AIM TO PLEASE . IT AGAIN WAS A PLEASURE DOING BUSINESS WITH YOU DEREK


----------



## 92seville

k i dont got long distance on my phone so sorry....... but how much for some 13's with black spokes ship to winnipeg canada thanx and there for a blazer s-10


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lowridergod_@Jul 20 2005, 05:30 AM
> *k i dont got long distance on my phone so sorry....... but how much for some 13's with black spokes ship to winnipeg canada thanx and there for a blazer s-10
> [snapback]3441934[/snapback]​*


BLACK SPOKES ARE 420.00 WITH NO TIRES AND 575.00 WITH TIRES
+ AVERAGE SHIPPING OF 150.00-200.00 TO CANADA . KEEP IN MIND THERE ARE BROKER AND CUSTOMS FEE'S ALSO :0


----------



## cdznutz42069

matches pretty dam good rich!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jul 20 2005, 04:15 PM
> *matches pretty dam good rich!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3445570[/snapback]​*


oh snap .those fuckers look real nice :biggrin: thanks again derek


----------



## EL TARASCO

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jul 20 2005, 06:15 PM
> *matches pretty dam good rich!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3445570[/snapback]​*


looks good derek


----------



## cdznutz42069

hell yeah it looks hot!



thanks for the props benny ill pass them along to my homie timmay


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Hey dog, how much would a set of 23" tires cost me all 4 mounted and balanced? I know its a grip but whats the best you can do for me? I might be picking up a tahoe on 23s but the tires are bad. :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 20 2005, 08:23 PM
> *Hey dog, how much would a set of 23" tires cost me all 4 mounted and balanced?  I know its a grip but whats the best you can do for me?  I might be picking up a tahoe on 23s but the tires are bad.  :angry:
> [snapback]3447182[/snapback]​*


try to get me the exact size you need ....then i will shoot you the price


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 20 2005, 11:31 PM
> *try to get me the exact size you need ....then i will shoot you the price
> [snapback]3447969[/snapback]​*


I dont know it off hand. 35 series or 40 is cool. Whichever is cheaper. I tink it was a 205 35 on it.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 21 2005, 06:42 AM
> *I dont know it off hand.  35 series or 40 is cool.  Whichever is cheaper.  I tink it was a 205 35 on it.
> [snapback]3448676[/snapback]​*


PERRILLI 305/35-23 INSTALLED 1468.00
TOYO 305/40-23 INSTALLED 1325.00 

DAMM 23'S ARE A GRIP


----------



## A TODA MADRE

I got a line on a cool tahoe but it has some bald ass 23's on it. Maybe I'll just bump the rims off it and buy some new 22's. What you think I could get for some clean 23" rims?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 21 2005, 08:26 AM
> *  I got a line on a cool tahoe but it has some bald ass 23's on it.  Maybe I'll just bump the rims off it and buy some new 22's.  What you think I could get for some clean 23" rims?
> [snapback]3449164[/snapback]​*


200-300 EACH MAYBE :dunno: GET 20'S WITH BIGGER TIRES IT WILL RIDE AND HANDLE AND BRAKE MUCH BETTER .22'S AND BIGGER RIDE LIKE BOAT ANCHORS
BELIVE ME


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 21 2005, 09:08 AM
> *200-300 EACH MAYBE  :dunno: GET 20'S WITH BIGGER TIRES IT WILL RIDE AND HANDLE AND BRAKE MUCH BETTER .22'S AND BIGGER RIDE LIKE BOAT ANCHORS
> BELIVE ME
> [snapback]3449396[/snapback]​*


Hey bro do you know if he ran it on 23s for a long time could he have fucked up the tranny. I heard running real big wheels is hard on a truck. I'm not sure I should get it or not.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 21 2005, 10:11 AM
> *Hey bro do you know if he ran it on 23s for a long time could he have fucked up the tranny.  I heard running real big wheels is hard on a truck.  I'm not sure I should get it or not.
> [snapback]3449801[/snapback]​*


ITS HARD ON ALL THE POWERTRAIN AND ESPECIALLY THE BRAKES . WHEN YOU GO FROM A 35-40 LB WHEELS AND TIRE COMBO TO OVER A 100 LB COMBO . SHIT STARTS TO GO QUICK . MY BOY RUNS 24'S ON HIS NAVI AND HE GOES THROUGH FRT BRAKES EVERY 8000-10000 MILES . THIS IS WHY A RECOMEND 20'S FOR DAILYS AND TOW VEHICLES .IF IT SHOW VEHILCE FUCK IT PUT 28'S :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

good info.


----------



## REECE_STEELE

hey d-cheese, could you give me a quote on a set of 13's with black spokes, a black dish, & a chrome outer lip with a set of whitewalls shipped to 29687??? please pm me


----------



## D-Cheeze

62 imp 13's


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0 few more


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by JOOCED_REGAL_@Jul 22 2005, 08:41 AM
> *hey d-cheese, could you give me a quote on a set of 13's with black spokes, a black dish, & a chrome outer lip with a set of whitewalls shipped to 29687??? please pm me
> [snapback]3456677[/snapback]​*


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

Here is a pic of my ride at the Fresno show with the new black spokes! Thanks D-Cheese, I got a lot of compliments on the ride and it was good enough for another trophy!

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 22 2005, 06:11 PM
> *Here is a pic of my ride at the Fresno show with the new black spokes!  Thanks D-Cheese, I got a lot of compliments on the ride and it was good enough for another trophy!
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3461002[/snapback]​*


LOOKING REAL GOOD . THE CHANGE FROM GOLD TO BLACK REALLY CHANGED THE WHOLE LOOK OF THE CAR :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 22 2005, 08:36 PM
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD . THE CHANGE FROM GOLD TO BLACK REALLY CHANGED THE WHOLE LOOK OF THE CAR  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3461446[/snapback]​*



Yeah, I agree! I like it a lot better!


----------



## D-Cheeze

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 23 2005, 08:11 AM
> *Yeah, I agree!  I like it a lot better!
> [snapback]3463685[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 22 2005, 07:11 PM
> *Here is a pic of my ride at the Fresno show with the new black spokes!  Thanks D-Cheese, I got a lot of compliments on the ride and it was good enough for another trophy!
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3461002[/snapback]​*


that shits tight!!!!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jul 23 2005, 07:47 PM
> *that shits tight!!!!
> [snapback]3466704[/snapback]​*



Thanks!


----------



## 72 kutty

Here is another picture of it with them on


----------



## NorCalLux

let me get a price on some 14X7 rev white lip and nipples onnly rest chrome with tire the best size to loook almost like a 155 80 13 tire cops hatein hard might neeed 14s


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 16 2004, 04:52 PM
> *100 SPOKE OG WIRE WHEELS
> CHROME 13X7 WITH TIRES  155/80-13  450.00
> CHROME 14X7 WITH TIRES  175/70-14  510.00
> 
> 13 OR 14'S WITH POWERED COATED SPOKES ADD 125.00 SET
> GOLD AND OTHER POWDERED COATED OPTIONS AVAILBLE (OUTER'S .LIPS HUB'S ETC)
> 
> ALL PRICE INCLUDE TAX (IN CALIFORNIA) AND MOUNTING .BALANCING
> AND ACCESORIES
> 
> I AM NOT JUST A GUY OFF THE STREETS MY BUSINESS WEB SITE IS
> WWW.SPEEDMERCHANT.COM WE HAVE BEEN IN BUSINESS SINCE 1971
> 
> I PEFER LOCAL PICK VS SHIPPING WHEELS BUT  WE WILL SHIP IF NECCESARY
> 
> THESE WHEELS ARE ASSEMBLED IN THE U.S.
> NOT IN CHINA BY CHILD SLAVE LABOR :biggrin:
> 
> *****REMEMBER OUT OF STATE THERE IS NO TAX BUT THERE IS SHIPPING *****
> NOT TRYING TO STEP ON ANYONE'S TOE'S JUST OFFERING A DIFFERENT BRAND FOR THE LIL MEMBERS
> [snapback]2419043[/snapback]​*


do you slang just the k/o's? I want ones like these http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1100654701.jpg but the w/the smooth center.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@Jul 24 2005, 09:21 PM
> *do you slang just the k/o's? I want ones like these http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1100654701.jpg but the w/the smooth center.
> [snapback]3472486[/snapback]​*


that style i have not seen in like 1 year the new one is very simular but not the exact same i do have them for 12.00 each + shipping


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 25 2005, 01:54 PM
> *that style i have not seen in like 1 year the new one is very simular but not the exact same i do have them for 12.00 each + shipping
> [snapback]3475588[/snapback]​*


can I get a picture of it.


----------



## 92seville

how much for 13" crome shipped to canada ( winnipeg, manitoba)?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@Jul 25 2005, 01:00 PM
> *can I get a picture of it.
> [snapback]3475638[/snapback]​*


like these but smooth no emblem


----------



## aleigh-n

like these ones


----------



## cdznutz42069

just like these kinda blurry though


----------



## Hot Sauce

what ya got in 20 inch wires with gold centers 
And what cha got in 22 inch chrome wires?

hit me back. pzz


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@Jul 25 2005, 02:34 PM
> *like these ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3476362[/snapback]​*


these are the ones 

thanks for posting derek


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## Hot Sauce

> _Originally posted by Hot Sauce_@Jul 26 2005, 08:31 AM
> *what ya got in 20 inch wires with gold centers
> And what cha got in 22 inch chrome wires?
> 
> hit me back. pzz
> [snapback]3481361[/snapback]​*


----------



## cdznutz42069

bump that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Hot Sauce_@Jul 27 2005, 10:17 AM
> *
> [snapback]3490460[/snapback]​*


ON THE 20'S 100 SPOKE OR 150 SPOKE . IF ITS A HEAVY CAR OR TRUCK I RECOMEND 150 SPOKE.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jul 27 2005, 11:05 AM
> *bump that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3490697[/snapback]​*


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## 67VERT

Hey Rich how much for a set of all chrome 13's with tire's... ? and price for all chrome 14's with tire's ......Thank's


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Aug 1 2005, 02:19 AM
> *Hey Rich how much for a set of all chrome 13's with tire's... ? and price for all chrome 14's with tire's ......Thank's
> [snapback]3519032[/snapback]​*


13'S 425.00
14'S 525.00
CARRY OUT PRICE .....INCLUDES TAX


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Hot Sauce_@Jul 26 2005, 07:31 AM
> *what ya got in 20 inch wires with gold centers
> And what cha got in 22 inch chrome wires?
> 
> hit me back. pzz
> [snapback]3481361[/snapback]​*


pm'ed ya


----------



## D-Cheeze

magnum wagon 20's


----------



## D-Cheeze

:cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

staggered 18's on 05 stang


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0 tsw 18x8.5 and 18x9.5


----------



## D-Cheeze

chrysler crossfire staggered 19x8.5 and 19x9.5


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze

69 convert camaro 17 inch torque thrust 2's


----------



## D-Cheeze

SHARKN87'S NEW WHEELS 
THANKS PELON


----------



## D-Cheeze

FEW MORE


----------



## blvdsixty

i need a quote on 2 sets of 13x 7 powder coated thin whites and the two way zenith stlye knockoffs. also do your prices include the hammer ans shipping??????????
1 set in porshe red with a red chip zenith style
1 set in a light marlin blue with a white chip. zentih stlye
for a 60 and 63 impala


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Aug 4 2005, 11:18 PM~3545143
> *i need a quote on 2 sets of 13x 7 powder coated thin whites and the two way  zenith stlye knockoffs. also do your prices include the hammer ans shipping??????????
> 1 set in porshe red with a red chip zenith style
> 1 set in a light marlin blue with a white chip. zentih stlye
> for a 60 and 63 impala
> *


PM SENT


----------



## cdznutz42069

HEY RICH! this is the car my homboy needs 13's for.


ok midnight blue, hub, nips and also white spokes. chrome 2 bar zenith with white chips. basicly the blue he wants is a little darker then the top, then he is going to put a new top to match on.


price shipped to 02920 with and without tires thanks bro.


----------



## EL_PASO

how much for all gold 13x7 no tires shiped to tampa florida 33613


----------



## cdznutz42069

^^^^^^^^^^ :cheesy: 
| | | | | | | | | |


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Aug 9 2005, 08:03 AM~3569548
> *^^^^^^^^^^ :cheesy:
> | | | | | | | | | |
> *




decide to come to work yet? lol j/p :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Aug 10 2005, 07:48 AM~3579694
> *decide to come to work yet? lol j/p :biggrin:
> *


YEP AND I JUST SENT YOUR BOY A PM :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

SOME C6 CHROMES 18X9.5 AND 18X10.5 ON 2000 FIREBIRD


----------



## D-Cheeze

2001 CONVERT CAMRAO Z06 SILVER


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 10 2005, 12:10 PM~3581009
> *YEP AND I JUST SENT YOUR BOY A PM  :biggrin:
> *




WERD! thanks bro!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Aug 10 2005, 11:42 AM~3581223
> *WERD! thanks bro!
> *


on order bro


----------



## cdznutz42069

hey what can we do for this guy maybe some oldschool supremes? its my boys father its not finished but in the works. hes going to bag it and he likes the oldschool type of look.


it was a 52 pontiac chieftan. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Aug 10 2005, 05:45 PM~3584996
> *hey what can we do for this guy maybe some oldschool supremes? its my boys father its not finished but in the works. hes going to bag it and he likes the oldschool type of look.
> it was a 52 pontiac chieftan. :biggrin:
> *


OLD SCHOOL SUMPREMES I DO NOT THINK WILL WORK BECAUSE OF THE REVERSE OFFSET ..............MAYBE CRAGERS SS . SIMULAR LOOK BUT NOT DEEP REVERSE


----------



## D-Cheeze

OR MAYBE THESE 
TORQUE 2 OR SALT FLAT


----------



## cdznutz42069

how much for a wheel and tire package with the crager ss in 14" shipped 02886


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Aug 11 2005, 09:13 AM~3593417
> *how much for a wheel and tire package with the crager ss in 14" shipped 02886
> *


RAISED WHITE LETTER TIRES OR WHITE WALLS ? SHOOT ME YOUR ZIP AGAIN 
I WILL NEED YOU TO CHECK THE BOLT PATTERN FOR ME .I THINK ITS 5X5 LIKE A CADDY BUT I AM NOT SURE ?????????????????


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 11 2005, 10:33 AM~3593541
> *RAISED WHITE LETTER TIRES OR WHITE WALLS ? SHOOT ME YOUR ZIP AGAIN
> I WILL NEED YOU TO CHECK THE BOLT PATTERN FOR ME .I THINK ITS 5X5 LIKE A CADDY BUT I AM NOT SURE ?????????????????
> *




02920 zip and whitewalls. it is 5x5 like a caddy.


----------



## D-Cheeze

14x7 crager ss 1100.00 shipped with 175/70-14's . includes all the special lugs and washers
sorry bro these wheels are expensive .....but are american made
180.00 in shipping alone


----------



## D-Cheeze

17 inch custom billet specialties on 68 drop top camaro


----------



## D-Cheeze

:cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

04 2500hd 17 inch welds


----------



## A TODA MADRE

nice wheels.


----------



## D-Cheeze

thanks


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel

i know the pic ain't so good but how much for 4-13x7 like this with 2 bar k/o and also price for 4-13x7 gold rims black spokes only wit 2 bar gold k/o shipped to 28105 n.c.
[attachmentid=243717]


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 86capricehittin3wheel_@Aug 13 2005, 04:30 AM~3609516
> *i know the pic ain't so good but how much for 4-13x7 like this with 2 bar k/o and also price for 4-13x7 gold rims black spokes only wit 2 bar gold k/o shipped to 28105 n.c.
> [attachmentid=243717]
> *


can you please break it down to exactly what you want
dish
spokes
hub
k/o
nipples 

let me know and i will quote you a price


----------



## Rip The Joker

hey D-cheese im willing to buy a set of 14 inch chrome for my towncar... how much would that cost to ship too washinton?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Rip The Joker_@Aug 13 2005, 11:08 AM~3610337
> *hey D-cheese im willing to buy a set of 14 inch chrome for my towncar... how much would that cost to ship too washinton?
> *


ZIP CODE PLEASE AND DO YOU NEED THAT WITH TIRES


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel

dish-------gold
spokes---black/gold(every other one-gold spoke black spoke and so on)
hub-------gold
k/o-------black
nipples---gold/black(opposite of the spoke-if spoke is gold then black nipple)

shipping included to 28105 n.c.


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0 few sets this week


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 7 2005, 08:30 AM~3375213
> *750.00 for  13's or 14's not tires .but i still need a sample of the paint to send them
> *


WHATS THE TURN AROUND TIME? WHAT KIND OF SAMPLE DO YOU NEED? PAINT CODE OR ACTUAL SAMPLE


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 5 2005, 11:43 PM~3369084
> *barrel color matched
> hub color matched
> spokes inner and outter each apoke switch from gold to chrome,
> nipples the same so whenever you got a chrome spoke u got a gold nipple
> k/o chrome  hope that helps
> *


THIS RIM


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 16 2005, 01:59 PM~3637466
> *WHATS THE TURN AROUND TIME?  WHAT KIND OF SAMPLE DO YOU NEED?  PAINT CODE OR ACTUAL SAMPLE
> *


SAMPLE OF THE PAINT I CAN SEND THEM


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 16 2005, 01:59 PM~3637466
> *WHATS THE TURN AROUND TIME?  WHAT KIND OF SAMPLE DO YOU NEED?  PAINT CODE OR ACTUAL SAMPLE
> *


2WEEKS


----------



## himbone

ALL I GOT IS A LITTLE MODEL CAR I CAN GIVE YOU UNLESS U WANT ME TO GET THE ACTUAL PAINT, R U GONNA BE AT FRISCO THIS WEEKEND? IF SO HIT ME UP U KNOW MY CAR RIGHT?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 16 2005, 05:24 PM~3638729
> *ALL I GOT IS A LITTLE MODEL CAR I CAN GIVE YOU UNLESS U WANT ME TO GET THE ACTUAL PAINT, R U GONNA BE AT FRISCO THIS WEEKEND? IF SO HIT ME UP U KNOW MY CAR RIGHT?
> *


 I DO KNOW YOUR CAR BUT I AM NOT GOING .  I AM MOVING THIS WEEKEND ...........BUT MY CADDY WILL BE THERE .ONE OF OUR MEMBERS IS TALKING IT ............LOOK FOR THE BIG BLACK GUY WITH A LUXURIOUS SHIRT 
HIS NAME IS BYRON GIVE HIM THE SAMPLE ...........AND HE WILL GET IT TO ME.

BY THE WAY I WILL NEED A DEPOSIT BEFORE I CAN ORDER BECUASE THERE CUSTOM .CREDIT CARD OVER THE PHONE WORKS GOOD OR GIVE BYRON THE MONEY . EITHER WAY GIVE ME A CALL 408-295-0930 .LEAVE AS MESSAGE IF I AM BUSY ....I ALWAYS CALL BACK


----------



## himbone

SO HOW MUCH W/TIRES MOUNTED BALANCED ALL THAT FUN STUFF NO I REPEAT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUT WHITES


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 16 2005, 06:30 PM~3639205
> *SO HOW MUCH W/TIRES MOUNTED BALANCED ALL THAT FUN STUFF NO I REPEAT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  CUT WHITES
> *


I WIL GET A FINAL NIMBER FOR YOU TOMMARROW 


BTW DID YOU WANT 5 RIMS OR 4 RIMS ?


AND FOR YOU ALL I HAVE IS FAT WHITES ( GANGSTA)






























J/K :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

THE PRICE WAS FOR 5 RIGHT???


----------



## D-Cheeze

4 rims and tires 930.00 
5 for 1165.00


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 16 2005, 09:19 PM~3640261
> *THE PRICE WAS FOR 5 RIGHT???
> *


no that was for 4 and its just the rims


----------



## himbone

GOOD LORD YOU TRYING TO RETIRE OFF THIS DEAL DAMMM 



























J/K HOW MUCH OF A DEPOSIT YOU NEED?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 17 2005, 08:02 AM~3641743
> *GOOD LORD YOU TRYING TO RETIRE OFF THIS DEAL DAMMM
> J/K  HOW MUCH OF A DEPOSIT YOU NEED?
> *


half will be kool ....................check around i am actually cheap 
and i have better service .................ask you sergio from your club


----------



## D-Cheeze

subby sti with 17 inch ssr/michilins


----------



## himbone

SO THATS 930 OUT THE DOOR RIGHT PM ME YOUR WORK NUMBER AND ILL GET YA A DEPOSIT


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 17 2005, 04:19 PM~3644621
> *SO THATS 930 OUT THE DOOR RIGHT PM ME YOUR WORK NUMBER AND ILL GET YA A DEPOSIT
> *


PM SENT


----------



## inspirations central cal.

T
T
T


----------



## REin4ST

When it come to wheels and tires....and "GO" parts for that matter....Mr. Dick definately knows his business. I've known this man for damn near 15 yrs. He's da man.....


By the way finished the "......truck, AAA !!"


John's Customs


----------



## REin4ST

Work trucks gotta get some love too !!! :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST

275/40/20 Perfect size for this truck....Wouldn't you Mr. Dick ??


----------



## PMPDVL

GOT THE 13'S IN TODAY!! THANKS AGAIN MAN I COULDN'T HAVE DONE BETTER MYSELF :biggrin: 

WE'LL BE IN TOUCH IN THE NEAR FUTURE FOR SURE


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by PMPDVL_@Aug 23 2005, 12:22 PM~3676507
> *GOT THE 13'S IN TODAY!! THANKS AGAIN MAN I COULDN'T HAVE DONE BETTER MYSELF :biggrin:
> 
> WE'LL BE IN TOUCH IN THE NEAR FUTURE FOR SURE
> *




pics mounted on the ride will come later 2nite.


----------



## 96caddy-deville

How much for sum knock offs, chrome w/ cadillac polo green color spokes? 13 and 14 prices please. Cheap little white wall tires will work. I'll just shave them to make them bigger.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by PMPDVL_@Aug 23 2005, 11:22 AM~3676507
> *GOT THE 13'S IN TODAY!! THANKS AGAIN MAN I COULDN'T HAVE DONE BETTER MYSELF :biggrin:
> 
> WE'LL BE IN TOUCH IN THE NEAR FUTURE FOR SURE
> *


I AIM TO PLEASE .......... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 96caddy-deville_@Aug 24 2005, 08:36 PM~3687284
> *How much for sum knock offs, chrome w/ cadillac polo green color spokes?  13 and 14 prices please.  Cheap little white wall tires will work.  I'll just shave them to make them bigger.
> *


ZIP PLEASE


----------



## 96caddy-deville

78504 Prices mainly on 14" or 20" knock-offs with polo green spokes.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 96caddy-deville_@Aug 25 2005, 08:53 PM~3694604
> *78504 Prices mainly on 14" or 20" knock-offs with polo green spokes.
> *


14's shipped would be 525.00 no tires
on the 20's did you want 100 spoke or 150 spoke ?


----------



## 96caddy-deville

Kool price on 14's.  100 spoke on da 20's pleaz. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's my fourth or fifth set of wheels I get from D-Cheese in Cali...Always satisfied with the fast service and the fact that he cares about you being happy....Thanks big guy...


----------



## cdznutz42069

another set from the cheese man for my homie pmpdvl. white spokes navy blue hub and nips. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

thanks for the props dave and derek ................you know i aim to please


----------



## 96caddy-deville

So how about da price on them 20's?


----------



## 96caddy-deville

da 100 spoke. Pleaz get back d-cheese.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 96caddy-deville_@Aug 27 2005, 01:08 PM~3703951
> *da 100 spoke.  Pleaz get back d-cheese.
> *


675.00 shipped sorry for the lag


----------



## 96caddy-deville

Great price. :biggrin: Da wait was cool. SO i will pm u.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 96caddy-deville_@Aug 27 2005, 01:26 PM~3704013
> *Great price. :biggrin: Da wait was cool.  SO i will pm u.
> *


TTT


----------



## Badass94Cad

Rich,
How much for a set of 13s all chrome with tires shipped to 07035? I'm thinking I might place another order next week for my new daily whip, '85 Regal.  










Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 31 2005, 08:42 AM~3725914
> *Rich,
> How much for a set of 13s all chrome with tires shipped to 07035?  I'm thinking I might place another order next week for my new daily whip, '85 Regal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Jeff
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats whats up bro!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 31 2005, 07:42 AM~3725914
> *Rich,
> How much for a set of 13s all chrome with tires shipped to 07035?  I'm thinking I might place another order next week for my new daily whip, '85 Regal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Jeff
> *


jeff those would be $550.00 shipped .........................let me know


----------



## samoa

[attachmentid=263985]How much for a set of these but all white instead of black 14x7 with white 2 bar zenith style knock offs. Shipped to San Diego. Also do you cut rims to install into a continental kit, if so I also need one of these for my kit.


----------



## POWERTR1P

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 27 2005, 01:21 PM~3703990
> *675.00 shipped sorry for the lag
> *


How much for all chrome with gold spokes/nipples FWD 15'' 100 spoke with tires/tools shipped to 98661

For a 85' Cadillac Eldorado


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by POWERTR1P_@Sep 3 2005, 09:57 PM~3748357
> *How much for all chrome with gold spokes/nipples FWD 15'' 100 spoke with tires/tools shipped to 98661
> 
> For a 85' Cadillac Eldorado
> *


sorry man i do not sell fwd drive wire  there are to many problems with them .try homeboys or ichiban on the forum you cant get them from them ..with no warrenty of course


----------



## Elizstoy

How much for the 2 bar swept knock off with emblem cut out in gold. Like the ones in your picture? Shipped to 91731 zip


----------



## samoa

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Sep 2 2005, 08:19 PM~3743235
> *[attachmentid=263985]How much for a set of these but all white instead of black 14x7 with white 2 bar zenith style knock offs. Shipped to San Diego. Also do you cut rims to install into a continental kit, if so I also need one of these for my kit.
> *


Can I get a price?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Elizstoy_@Sep 5 2005, 11:22 PM~3760509
> *How much for the 2 bar swept knock off with emblem cut out in gold. Like the ones in your picture? Shipped to 91731 zip
> *


25.00 EACH + 7.50 PER EMBLEM + SHIPPING


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Sep 6 2005, 03:42 AM~3760873
> *Can I get a price?
> *


ZIP PLEASE AND SORRY I DON'T DO CONTI KIT RIM CONVERSIONS


----------



## samoa

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 6 2005, 09:50 AM~3761687
> *ZIP PLEASE AND SORRY I DON'T DO CONTI KIT RIM CONVERSIONS
> *


Cool on the rim conversion, price on 5 shipped to zip code 92117.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Sep 6 2005, 11:21 PM~3767235
> *Cool on the rim conversion, price on 5 shipped to zip code 92117.
> *


890.00 SHIPPED FOR 5 WHEELS .WITH POWDER-COATED BARREL AND SPOKES IN WHITE AND THE REST CHROME


----------



## D-Cheeze

here ya go mayhem


----------



## Hater Hurter

hey d-cheese....how much for 4 14x7 rev. all chrome, w/ 175/70/14 or 175/75/14......shipped to 48708, MI

thanks


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

HEY RICH HOW MUCH FOR 6 WHEELS AND TIRES........PURPLE SPOKES AND THE REST CHROME..........GRAPE COLOR........4 REVERSE AND 2 STANDARD. 13S OF COURSE


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Sep 13 2005, 09:25 AM~3805167
> *hey d-cheese....how much for 4 14x7 rev. all chrome, w/ 175/70/14 or 175/75/14......shipped to 48708, MI
> 
> thanks
> *


630.00 shipped


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Sep 13 2005, 12:16 PM~3806441
> *HEY RICH HOW MUCH FOR 6 WHEELS AND TIRES........PURPLE SPOKES AND THE REST CHROME..........GRAPE COLOR........4 REVERSE AND 2 STANDARD.     13S OF COURSE
> *


645.00 for just the rims 
and 875.00 with tires
6 total


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 14 2005, 08:32 AM~3812406
> *645.00 for just the rims
> and 875.00 with tires
> 6 total
> *


 COOL.LET ME SELL MY OTHER ONES AND THEN I WILL HIT YOU UP


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Sep 14 2005, 08:17 AM~3812629
> *COOL.LET ME SELL MY OTHER ONES AND THEN I WILL HIT YOU UP
> *


SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT THOSE IN THE FIRST PLACE :biggrin:


----------



## jepogi

Greeting from Manila D-Cheese. How much for 17"x 7" gold wires then the rest all chromed? I will be use this for Toyota Carina E. I'll pm you the zip code of my homie later. tnx so much!


----------



## jepogi

17"x7" Standard


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by jepogi_@Sep 16 2005, 01:03 AM~3826810
> *Greeting from Manila D-Cheese. How much for 17"x 7" gold wires then the rest all chromed? I will be use this for Toyota Carina E. I'll pm you the zip code of my homie later. tnx so much!
> *


those would probly need to be fwd wires for 17x7 . i do not deal these . i oonly sell rwd versions .......my 17's are 17x8 
try homeboyz on this forum he sell fwd wire wheels


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

:biggrin: :biggrin: 6 OG WIRE WHEELS (COLOR MATCHED SPOKES) I GOT FROM RICH. THANKS


----------



## D-Cheeze

VERY NICE JIMMY


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 20 2005, 01:41 PM~3852018
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: 6 OG WIRE WHEELS (COLOR MATCHED SPOKES) I GOT FROM RICH. THANKS
> *



WOOOOOHOOOO Damn that's nice.  I got a boner.


----------



## str8_switch_hittin'

damn, sounds like a hook up! how much am i lookin at for all chrome 13's, same knock offs as that 'burban, and all wrapped in rubbers shipped to AZ 85248?

and do those knock offs come in different color combos too?
black with chrome letters would be tight.

they'd be goin on a '66 impala.

thanx in advance homie.


----------



## str8_switch_hittin'

oh, and if you can, let me know the price of the same style but 14 inches intead of 13. i havent decided which size to go with yet. any suggestions?


----------



## EL TARASCO

try pm him bro hes a good guy not only cause were from the same club but he guarantees his sales


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by str8_switch_hittin'_@Sep 20 2005, 05:59 PM~3853667
> *damn, sounds like a hook up! how much am i lookin at for all chrome 13's, same knock offs as that 'burban, and all wrapped in rubbers shipped to AZ 85248?
> 
> and do those knock offs come in different color combos too?
> black with chrome letters would be tight.
> 
> they'd be goin on a  '66  impala.
> 
> thanx in advance homie.
> *


THE PRICE ON THE ALL CHROME WHEELS ARE AS FALLOWS 

13X7 ALL CHROME WITH 155/80-13 WW SHIPPED 585.00
14X7 ALL CHROME WITH 175/70-14 WW SHIPPED 650.00 
AS FOR ADVICE ON WHAT SIZE 
IF ITS A DAILY DRIVER GET 14'S OR 13'S IF ITS A WEEKEND OR SHOW CAR 
THANKS RICH


----------



## D-Cheeze

22 INCH TIS 06 ON DENALI


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 21 2005, 11:47 AM~3856448
> *THE PRICE ON THE ALL CHROME WHEELS ARE AS FALLOWS
> 
> 13X7 ALL CHROME WITH 155/80-13 WW SHIPPED 585.00
> 14X7 ALL CHROME WITH 175/70-14 WW SHIPPED 650.00
> AS FOR ADVICE ON WHAT SIZE
> IF ITS A DAILY DRIVER GET 14'S OR 13'S IF ITS A WEEKEND OR SHOW CAR
> THANKS RICH
> *


 :0


----------



## lodirty

damn need to sell the daytons and get some blue spokes from yea :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> damn need to sell the daytons and get some blue spokes from yea :biggrin:
> I WOULD KEEP THE DAYTONS :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> damn need to sell the daytons and get some blue spokes from yea :biggrin:
> I WOULD KEEP THE DAYTONS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honest man! and he could make a sale by agreeing with you.
Click to expand...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Sep 21 2005, 11:51 AM~3858128
> * honest man! and he could make a sale by agreeing with you.
> *


YOU AND I BOTH KNOW WHATS BETTER ............NOT KNOCKING MY OWN WHEELS ..............JUST STATING THE FACTS


----------



## D-Cheeze

k/o's


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 22 2005, 11:38 AM~3863987
> *k/o's
> *


BRO U GOT A PIC OF KOs with the piece from the top second line the middle one???


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0 here ya go bela. keep in mind this comes with the adapter tool and not a hammer . hammer is additional 12.50


----------



## MAYHEM

looks fuckin sweet rich !!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## lodirty

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 21 2005, 02:59 PM~3858198
> *YOU AND I BOTH KNOW WHATS BETTER ............NOT KNOCKING MY OWN WHEELS ..............JUST STATING THE FACTS
> *


i here yea homie and wont sell my ds & 520s hell payed to mutch for them gotta roll the fuckers :roflmao:5 years ago 2100 shiped from cali and they didnt even give me the lead hammer :twak: but would like some cheepys blue for this :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

candy blue's spokes and 13 inch skinny whites are 595.00 + shipping . get me a zip and i will quote you on shipping


----------



## D-Cheeze

99 FIREBIRD TORQUE THRUST 2'S 17X9.5 AND 17X11


----------



## D-Cheeze

BLACK TAHOE 22 INCH T.I.S.


----------



## D-Cheeze

BLACK 20'S ON DENALI


----------



## MAYHEM

TTT FOR CHEESE MAN!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

chads silverado on 20 inch chromes


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 22 2005, 09:38 AM~3863987
> *k/o's
> *



How much....... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Sep 30 2005, 02:02 PM~3918343
> *How much....... :biggrin:
> *


14.00 or chrome and 30.00 for gold


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 30 2005, 04:53 PM~3918585
> *14.00 or chrome and 30.00 for gold
> *



A set ??????


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Sep 30 2005, 03:02 PM~3918630
> *A set ??????
> *


try each :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

VIEJITOS 53 ON SOME GOLD CENTERS


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 3 2005, 02:21 PM~3933598
> *VIEJITOS 53 ON SOME GOLD CENTERS
> *




54.... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 4 2005, 10:34 AM~3939820
> *54.... :biggrin:
> *


SORRY BRO


----------



## D-Cheeze

2005 MAGNUM ON SOME CHROME 20 INCH CENTERLINES


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 4 2005, 04:59 PM~3941772
> *SORRY BRO
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## cre8nhavoc

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 5 2005, 09:07 PM~3951007
> *ttt
> *


How about a set of 14's powder spokes with gold hex KOs shipped to 95821?


----------



## EL TARASCO

RICH U WILL GT MORE ORDERS FROM US SOON BRO :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cre8nhavoc_@Oct 6 2005, 03:27 PM~3956094
> *How about a set of 14's powder spokes with gold hex KOs shipped to 95821?
> *


560.00 shipped


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0 civic gun metal drift wheels 17's


----------



## D-Cheeze

24's on denali xl


----------



## cre8nhavoc

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 11 2005, 08:43 AM~3980483
> *560.00 shipped
> *


 :0 

If I sent material to get the spokes color matched, what would be the turnaround time on those?

BTW, I got no problems driving out to San Jo to pick them up (or installed). But D, I got a 96 DeVille I want to go standards, so would you be able to work with me on getting the rear fender lips grinded down to fit them? :dunno: I can't find anybody in Sac worthy of doing it. If you can't know anyone that could?

Very interested, may end up ordering here soon....


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cre8nhavoc_@Oct 11 2005, 02:23 PM~3982808
> *:0
> 
> If I sent material to get the spokes color matched, what would be the turnaround time on those?
> 
> BTW, I got no problems driving out to San Jo to pick them up (or installed).  But D, I got a 96 DeVille I want to go standards, so would you be able to work with me on getting the rear fender lips grinded down to fit them? :dunno:  I can't find anybody in Sac worthy of doing it.  If you can't know anyone that could?
> 
> Very interested, may end up ordering here soon....
> *


2 weeks is the usual turnaraoud time 
as for some one to clearence the rear fenders contact rien4st on the forum he can do it for you .......you will prolly need 14x6 for the rear though ....and did you need tires ?


----------



## 510sixone

hey d cheese my club member wit the red 65 wanted me ask you how much for some anodized red zenith style ko's. just the ko's tho cus he want them to mach his rims.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Oct 11 2005, 09:30 PM~3985405
> *hey d cheese my club member wit the red 65 wanted me ask you how much for some anodized red zenith style ko's. just the ko's tho cus he want them to mach his rims.
> *


I DONT SELL POWDERED OR ANODIZED K/O'S SORRY MAN . THEY COATING DOES NOT STAY ON THEM GOOD + I COULD NOT GAURENTEE A MATCH TO PREVIOUSLY DONE RIMS


----------



## cre8nhavoc

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 11 2005, 09:31 PM~3985068
> *2 weeks is the usual turnaraoud time
> as for some one to clearence the rear fenders contact rien4st on the forum he can do it for you .......you will prolly need 14x6 for the rear though ....and did you need tires ?
> *


May need them, waiting for my bro to get back @ me with a deal on them.

And if I went 14x6, is the front dish smaller, or the rear dish?

And if I contacted rein4st, where is he located? San Jo too?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cre8nhavoc_@Oct 12 2005, 08:37 AM~3986794
> *May need them, waiting for my bro to get back @ me with a deal on them.
> 
> And if I went 14x6, is the front dish smaller, or the rear dish?
> 
> And if I contacted rein4st, where is he located?  San Jo too?
> *


YOU CAN GET 14X6 ALL THE WAY AROUND OR 14X7 IN THE FRT AND 14X6 IN THE REAR .14X6 ARE 1 INCH SHALLOWER ON THE DISH .THIS IS WHAT I HAVE ON MY 78 COUPE . AS FOR REIN4ST HE IS IN SAN JOSE HIS NUMBER IS 408-472-8849 AND HIS NAME IS JOHN


----------



## cre8nhavoc

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 12 2005, 11:25 AM~3987315
> *14X6 ARE 1 INCH SHALLOWER ON THE DISH.*


Yeah, knew that, but does the shallowness of the dish come from the front dish or the back? In other words, if I go 14x6's over 14x7's (standards), does the dish in the front of the car sit shallower than 14x7's, or do they take the inch off the rear dish? I'm not sure if you get what I'm askin, bit hard to explain... :uh: 

And thx for John's number. I'll have to call him if and when I decide on rims. If I come out to you in San Jo, I'd like to try to hit the two of you up once since I live a bit too far from SJ to commute twice (3-3 1/2 hours away in Sacto). Is he pretty close to you at all or at the other end of town?

thx D


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cre8nhavoc_@Oct 12 2005, 10:44 AM~3987448
> *Yeah, knew that, but does the shallowness of the dish come from the front dish or the back?  In other words, if I go 14x6's over 14x7's (standards), does the dish in the front of the car sit shallower than 14x7's, or do they take the inch off the rear dish?  I'm not sure if you get what I'm askin, bit hard to explain... :uh:
> 
> And thx for John's number.  I'll have to call him if and when I decide on rims.  If I come out to you in San Jo, I'd like to try to hit the two of you up once since I live a bit too far from SJ to commute twice (3-3 1/2 hours away in Sacto).  Is he pretty close to you at all or at the other end of town?
> 
> thx D
> *


the inch difference is on the outside (frt) .....i will see if i can post some pics in a while if the difference .as for john he is about 15 mins away from my shop 
i think with 14x6 there will be very little that will need to be trimmed


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 26 2005, 10:05 AM~3886660
> *BLACK 20'S ON DENALI
> *


Whats a setup like this going for Cheese?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 12 2005, 01:43 PM~3988434
> *Whats a setup like this going for Cheese?
> *


1275.00 INSTALLED WITH 285/50-20 GOODYEARS OR GENERALS OR SUMITOMOS'S


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 12 2005, 01:48 PM~3988468
> *1275.00 INSTALLED WITH 285/50-20 GOODYEARS OR GENERALS OR SUMITOMOS'S
> *


Can't wait for income tax time :biggrin:


----------



## cre8nhavoc

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 12 2005, 12:00 PM~3987530
> *the inch difference is on the outside (frt) .....i will see if i can post some pics in a while if the difference .as for john he is about 15 mins away from my shop
> i think with 14x6 there will be very little that will need to be trimmed
> *



Thanks D :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cre8nhavoc_@Oct 12 2005, 02:00 PM~3988539
> *Thanks D :thumbsup:
> *


ANYTIME


----------



## D-Cheeze

17'S ON 3000GT


----------



## D-Cheeze

20 inch americans on a 2001 tahoe with a 3/3 drop kit


----------



## D-Cheeze

13x7 standard


----------



## D-Cheeze

13x7 and 13x5.5


----------



## MonteMan

D Cheese is the man


----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Sep 23 2005, 09:54 AM~3871856
> *i here yea homie and wont sell my ds & 520s hell payed to mutch for them gotta roll the fuckers  :roflmao:5 years ago  2100 shiped from cali and they didnt even give me the lead hammer  :twak:  but would like some cheepys blue for this  :biggrin:
> *


dam clean fucking ride


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Oct 17 2005, 02:15 PM~4017536
> *D Cheese is the man
> *




o shit lol


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Oct 17 2005, 03:15 PM~4017536
> *D Cheese is the man
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Oct 17 2005, 01:15 PM~4017536
> *D Cheese is the man
> *


thanks man :uh: i guess :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

T
T
T


----------



## lone star

d cheese will hook u up even if u dont buy anything
thanks for the info homie


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2005, 03:27 PM~4048046
> *d cheese will hook u up even if u dont buy anything
> thanks for the info homie
> *


anytime .....its isn't always about the $ ......its about helping a fellow rider out


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 22 2005, 07:16 PM~4053040
> *
> anytime .....its isn't always about the $ ......its about helping a fellow rider out
> *


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 22 2005, 07:16 PM~4053040
> *
> anytime .....its isn't always about the $ ......its about helping a fellow rider out
> *


one of the few people you could believe when he says that.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 24 2005, 10:43 AM~4061212
> *one of the few people you could believe when he says that.
> *


thanks for the good words coast 1


----------



## DownLow72

Can I get a price on some 13x7 all chrome with tires shipped to 91790. I want to use them on a 65 Impala. Can you also tell me if that is the right size to use on this ride? Thanks.


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by DownLow72_@Oct 25 2005, 11:39 PM~4072801
> *Can I get a price on some 13x7 all chrome with tires shipped to 91790. I want to use them on a 65 Impala. Can you also tell me if that is the right size to use on this ride? Thanks.
> *




impala's should ONLY have 13's


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DownLow72_@Oct 25 2005, 10:39 PM~4072801
> *Can I get a price on some 13x7 all chrome with tires shipped to 91790. I want to use them on a 65 Impala. Can you also tell me if that is the right size to use on this ride? Thanks.
> *


 :0 482.00 shipped


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 22 2005, 08:16 PM~4053040
> *
> anytime .....its isn't always about the $ ......its about helping a fellow rider out
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Oct 27 2005, 03:53 PM~4084727
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


you know :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE

TTT
FOR RICH :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

t
t
t


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 2 2005, 10:04 AM~4121268
> *TTT
> FOR RICH :biggrin:
> *


thanks mr shark


----------



## D-Cheeze

2002 CIVIC S1 BLACK ICW'S


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0 22 INCH SPORZA'A ON A NAVI


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 8 2005, 05:12 PM~4164924
> *:0  22 INCH SPORZA'A ON A NAVI
> *


I like those...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Nov 8 2005, 03:35 PM~4165159
> *I like those...
> *


YOU SHOULD LIKE THESE BETTER


----------



## Nasty

TTT


----------



## CruizinKev

how much for 13" ANODIZED CANDY BLUE WIRES + TIRES like this? shipping to APO?!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Nov 10 2005, 12:42 PM~4179950
> *how much for 13" ANODIZED CANDY BLUE WIRES + TIRES like this? shipping to APO?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent .........but still cant work out the shipping ............get back with you on monday


----------



## D-Cheeze

03 bmw 745i staggered 20's with bfg's


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Looks Fucken Cleeeeean


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Nov 11 2005, 05:42 PM~4188916
> *Looks Fucken Cleeeeean
> *


it should at a price tag of over $5,000 :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 12 2005, 01:31 AM~4190888
> *it should at a price tag of over $5,000 :biggrin:
> *


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by EL TARASCO_@Nov 11 2005, 11:32 PM~4190892
> *damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> *


IF YOU GOT IT FUCK IT SPEND IT :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

FEW PICS FOR MONTEMAN ON THIS FORUM


----------



## D-Cheeze

FEW PICS FOR MONTEMAN ON THIS FORUM


----------



## MonteMan

Ah Yeah :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan

another hook up by D-Cheese! U da man :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Nov 14 2005, 11:07 AM~4202805
> *another hook up by D-Cheese! U da man :biggrin:
> *


i try :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 12 2005, 02:46 PM~4192971
> *IF YOU GOT IT FUCK IT SPEND IT  :biggrin:
> *


Those wheels make that beemer


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Nov 14 2005, 07:24 PM~4206291
> *Those wheels make that beemer
> *


4 SHO


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 8 2005, 05:40 PM~4165229
> *YOU SHOULD LIKE THESE BETTER
> *


Now these are fucking nice...


----------



## EL TARASCO

I THINK THOSE ARE FOR HIS LOLO :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by EL TARASCO_@Nov 15 2005, 03:18 PM~4211784
> *I THINK  THOSE ARE  FOR  HIS  LOLO :biggrin:
> *


YUP PUTTIN THEM ON MY LAC ........DIRTY SOUF STLYE


----------



## MonteMan

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 15 2005, 04:38 PM~4212004
> *YUP PUTTIN THEM ON MY LAC ........DIRTY SOUF STLYE
> *


Nicca I got 35's 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Nov 16 2005, 03:02 PM~4219167
> *Nicca I got 35's
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sick .............................ballin out of control :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 16 2005, 05:56 PM~4219500
> *sick .............................ballin out of control  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0 
the chrome pic is availible with black center ....couldnt find a pic


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 17 2005, 08:16 PM~4228961
> *:0
> the chrome pic is availible with black center ....couldnt find a pic
> *



:cheesy: :0 :0 Price bro, show me some love cause I want some of these


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Nov 17 2005, 08:19 PM~4228986
> *:cheesy:  :0  :0 Price bro, show me some love cause I want some of these
> *


i will get you a price tommarrow when i am at work ........dont worry i will give you the homie don't ya know me price ......is there any one of these you speficaly want ? :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 17 2005, 08:24 PM~4229031
> *i will get you a price tommarrow when i am at work ........dont worry i will give you the homie don't ya know me price ......is there any one of these you speficaly want ? :biggrin:
> *


I cant decide between the 1st one and the chrome one. Its will be one of those. Good looking out bro.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Nov 17 2005, 08:25 PM~4229045
> *I cant decide between the 1st one and the chrome one.  Its will be one of those.  Good looking out bro.
> *


i will get a pic of the chrome one in black tommarrow ...its on my work computer
btw what year is you truck oh and model please


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Nov 17 2005, 08:25 PM~4229045
> *I cant decide between the 1st one and the chrome one.  Its will be one of those.  Good looking out bro.
> *


Fuck there all nice :angry: Might have to make a topic about this


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Alright Rich Im out. I'll check back tomorrow.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Nov 17 2005, 08:27 PM~4229073
> *Alright Rich Im out.  I'll check back tomorrow.
> *


all the ones i showed ya are 1250.00 includes everything

i also have these in black with machined lip


----------



## D-Cheeze

staggered 20's on brand new mustang gt


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0


----------



## Coast One

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

black 22's on a navi


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze

:biggrin: 02 civic si


----------



## D-Cheeze

pt cruizer 17 inch crager ss


----------



## D-Cheeze

55 nomad 17 inch american hopsters woth k/os


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0 hot rod truck 14/16 inch hopsters


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0 37 chevy budniks


----------



## D-Cheeze

t
t
t


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle

TTT 












4 my LuxuriouS brother :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Dec 9 2005, 10:17 AM~4371517
> *TTT
> 4 my LuxuriouS brother :biggrin:
> *


thanks t/d


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Im starting to check out the cars in this topic


----------



## NorCalLux

d cheese you work on steering parts? i might need to take my ride to you guys read my topic "bad wheels"


----------



## D-Cheeze

mr2 racing harts staggered


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze

suburu impreza 2.5 rs on lightweight axis 18's


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

looks good


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Dec 19 2005, 10:50 AM~4436534
> *looks good
> *


if you like rice burnner shit :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

not meeeeee!! dont u feel like sellin them a set of wire rims ??


----------



## D-Cheeze

I WILL STILL BE SELLING HERCULES TIRES THOUGH .......

THANKS D-CHEESE


----------



## NorCalLux

what bout the locals??


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 29 2005, 08:56 PM~4512126
> *what bout the locals??
> *


its always open to the local's  just no more spokes mail-order


----------



## NorCalLux

so i can still get spokes picked up?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 29 2005, 10:46 PM~4512555
> *its always open to the local's   just no more spokes mail-order
> *


wtf im gonna be orderin some new ones soon :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 29 2005, 05:56 PM~4509358
> *SO EVERYONE KNOWS I AM NOT SELLING WIRE WHEELS ON THIS FORUM ANYMORE TO MUCH B/S AND TO MUCH BICKERING BETWEEN THE SELLERS
> I REALLY DON'T NEED THE HEAD-ACHE
> 
> I WILL STILL BE SELLING HERCULES TIRES THOUGH .......
> 
> .I AM REFERING EVERYONE TO HOMEBOYZ ON HERE THAT WANTS SPOKES .............
> 
> THANKS D-CHEESE
> *


WTF??????? 
 :tears: :tears:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 29 2005, 11:46 PM~4512555
> *its always open to the local's   just no more spokes mail-order
> *


You got to have and keep a couple of special non-local clients and friends still on the selling list...  Especially one big Canadian Lux member... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

DONT WORRY GUYS I STILL GOT ALL OF YOU COVERED .............JUST WANTED TO STOP SELLING TO ALL THE WINERS AND CRYBABYS ON THE FORUM ....IT GETS OLD WHEN SOMEONE IS BEATING YOU UP OVER 10-25 BUX ......MY PRICES ARE MY PRICES AND FOR THE MOST PART THERE ARE VERY FAIR ..........ESPECIALY WHEN YOU CONSIDER THE HIGH LEVEL OF SERVICE I GIVE .THANKS FOR THE CONCERN GUYS


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 30 2005, 09:15 AM~4514496
> *DONT WORRY GUYS I STILL GOT ALL OF YOU  COVERED .............JUST WANTED TO STOP SELLING TO ALL THE WINERS AND CRYBABYS ON THE FORUM ....IT GETS OLD WHEN SOMEONE IS BEATING YOU UP OVER 10-25 BUX ......MY PRICES ARE MY PRICES AND FOR THE MOST PART THERE ARE VERY FAIR ..........ESPECIALY WHEN YOU CONSIDER THE HIGH LEVEL OF SERVICE I GIVE .THANKS FOR THE CONCERN GUYS
> *


 :thumbsup: fuck it like the sayin goes family first


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 29 2005, 03:56 PM~4509358
> *SO EVERYONE KNOWS I AM NOT SELLING WIRE WHEELS ON THIS FORUM ANYMORE TO MUCH B/S AND TO MUCH BICKERING BETWEEN THE SELLERS
> I REALLY DON'T NEED THE HEAD-ACHE
> 
> I WILL STILL BE SELLING HERCULES TIRES THOUGH .......
> 
> .I AM REFERING EVERYONE TO HOMEBOYZ ON HERE THAT WANTS SPOKES .............
> 
> THANKS D-CHEESE
> *


That;s too bad bro. I still would save money on shipping if I head down to San jo for pick up tho. Make sure you set aside a set of 13 7 72 straaights wit a gold ring and locking KO :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 30 2005, 12:51 PM~4516341
> *That;s too bad bro. I still would save money on shipping if I head down to San jo for pick up tho.  Make sure you set aside a set of 13 7 72 straaights wit a gold ring and locking KO  :biggrin:
> *


when ever your ready


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Dec 30 2005, 09:10 AM~4514849
> *:thumbsup: fuck it  like  the sayin goes  family  first
> *


THE FAM'S ALWAYS COVERED


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 30 2005, 10:15 AM~4514496
> *DONT WORRY GUYS I STILL GOT ALL OF YOU  COVERED .............JUST WANTED TO STOP SELLING TO ALL THE WINERS AND CRYBABYS ON THE FORUM ....IT GETS OLD WHEN SOMEONE IS BEATING YOU UP OVER 10-25 BUX ......MY PRICES ARE MY PRICES AND FOR THE MOST PART THERE ARE VERY FAIR ..........ESPECIALY WHEN YOU CONSIDER THE HIGH LEVEL OF SERVICE I GIVE .THANKS FOR THE CONCERN GUYS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

ttt 4 the cheese :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jan 5 2006, 02:33 AM~4552304
> *ttt 4 the cheese  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro :biggrin: 
68 442 torque thrust 2's


----------



## D-Cheeze

another one


----------



## D-Cheeze

69 camaro 17 inch mini lites


----------



## D-Cheeze

dodge magnum custom 20 inch centerlines


----------



## D-Cheeze

drop top camaro 18 inch zo6 chromes


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

nice :thumbsup: ....thAT gto is bad ass


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jan 6 2006, 10:45 PM~4565670
> *nice  :thumbsup: ....thAT gto is bad ass
> *


REAL NICE RIDE RIGHT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES

....hat rich i can get those 14/6 from zenith


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 6 2006, 10:59 PM~4565767
> *       ....hat  rich  i  can  get those 14/6   from  zenith
> *


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION

ttt


----------



## 62bird

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 5 2006, 08:58 AM~4553372
> *thanks bro  :biggrin:
> 68 gto torque thrust 2's
> *


isnt that a cutlass? i think the big 442 on the side kinda gives it away :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jan 12 2006, 12:28 AM~4600600
> *isnt that a cutlass? i think the big 442 on the side kinda gives it away :biggrin:
> *


thats what i ment :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

71 rivi intro's staggered 20's


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 24 2006, 01:39 PM~4694412
> *:0
> *


damn i want one those cars. i think it would look better on 13s but it still looks hard ass fuck :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 62bird

hey dcheese youre still selling locally right?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jan 24 2006, 04:35 PM~4696564
> *damn i want one those cars. i think it would look better on 13s but it still looks hard ass fuck :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


it came in on gold centered 14's :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jan 24 2006, 10:54 PM~4699285
> *hey dcheese youre still selling locally right?
> *


4 sure  got the local's covered. i still sell on here ..........but i wont play the price war game ......+ with me there no bullshit  fair prices + great service


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 25 2006, 11:07 AM~4701283
> *it came in on gold centered 14's  :0
> *


 :0 HE SHOULD HAVE KEPT THEM ON :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jan 28 2006, 01:41 PM~4723907
> *:0 HE SHOULD HAVE KEPT THEM ON  :biggrin:
> *


he was until he got scared ......the frt passenger side wheel flew off on him and made him scared of k/o wires ...........look at the frt fender you can see where it is buckled :0


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

:0 :0 :0 :0 damn


----------



## himbone

how much for 20's with adapters no tires pick up all chrome


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 30 2006, 08:27 AM~4733666
> *how much for 20's with adapters no tires pick up all chrome
> *


100's or 150's ???????????????


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

t
t
t
4
t
h
e
C
H
E
E
S
E
:biggrin:


----------



## kaos22

need some 17" standard all chrome 100 spoke og wires fwd w/ accesories (hex knock off hammer key adapters etc.) without tires to go on a 00 malibu


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by kaos22_@Feb 12 2006, 09:29 PM~4836760
> *need some 17" standard all chrome 100 spoke og wires fwd w/ accesories (hex knock off hammer key adapters etc.) without tires to go on a 00 malibu
> *


sorry i dont do fwd wheels .......to many problems ..........contact homeboyz on this forum


----------



## Purple Haze

How much for 13' black spokes to 67207?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 13 2006, 09:23 AM~4838700
> *How much for 13' black spokes to 67207?
> *


520.00 shipped not tires


----------



## D-Cheeze

c6 rvette 19-20's ashantis


----------



## D-Cheeze

bagged 64 rivi on 18-20's torque thrust 2's


----------



## D-Cheeze

06 element 20's and dropped


----------



## D-Cheeze

tahoe on 20's


----------



## D-Cheeze

hot rod ............15-17's salt flats


----------



## D-Cheeze

clean 57 on staggered torque thrust 2's


----------



## caddeville

I need 1 14/6 all chrome rim. No tire, no knock off, no adapter. I am in BC, Canada.


----------



## Radshit

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 10 2005, 07:38 AM~3119065
> *500.00 carry out price includes tax ........sold with a warrenty    unlike the wheels sold by the  terrorist's  in your town .
> *



Answered my question........I'll give you a call......


----------



## 1lowregal

hey rich, hook me up with a price for some 13's with black powdercoated dish and spokes with the lip,nipples and hub chrome?


----------



## 62bird

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 15 2006, 01:01 PM~4854598
> *clean 57 on staggered torque thrust 2's
> *


fuck that is bad ass


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1lowregal_@Feb 19 2006, 09:22 AM~4880382
> *hey rich, hook me up with a price for some 13's with black powdercoated dish and spokes with the lip,nipples and hub chrome?
> *


625.00 + shipping


----------



## D-Cheeze

ANOTHER ELEMENT ON 18'S


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle

bump for da homie


----------



## D-Cheeze

T
T
T


----------



## D-Cheeze

SOME BLACK AND GOLDS FOR EASTSIDE RIDER HOMIE


----------



## Coast One

:0 what car are those for??


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 14 2006, 11:25 AM~5046702
> *SOME BLACK AND GOLDS FOR EASTSIDE RIDER HOMIE
> *


THOSE ARE BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 14 2006, 12:19 PM~5047005
> *:0 what car are those for??
> *


STEVES 65


----------



## Coast One

how durable do you think the black powdercoat is on that knockoff??


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 14 2006, 03:31 PM~5048394
> *how durable do you think the black powdercoat is on that knockoff??
> *


not very  ....especially if you take them off and on more then 1 time .......you have to use nylon belt and wrap it around the k/o to put them on so the hammer doent damage the finish ......next person that buys them i will suggest they buy and extra set .......especially if the colors custom  ......i am really not sure yet if i like it though :dunno: ............rest of the rims where :thumbsup:


----------



## seventy5_caprice

hey homie can u do colored spokes on dubs??? how much would that hit fo wit tires?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by seventy5_caprice_@Mar 15 2006, 03:01 AM~5051812
> *hey homie can u do colored spokes on dubs??? how much would that hit fo wit tires?
> *


NEED TO KNOW WHAT YOU WANT EXACTLY ........HIT ME UP 408-295-0930


----------



## seventy5_caprice

well the thing is i aint got a phone now. but i need them to fit a 74 monte? i would like them chrome with dark green spokes and gold nipples ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by seventy5_caprice_@Mar 16 2006, 07:20 AM~5058993
> *well the thing is i aint got a phone now.  but i need them to fit a 74 monte? i would like them chrome with dark green spokes and gold nipples ?
> *


size 13,14's  tires or no tires ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

some z's for viejito's member


----------



## laidlowOR97759

caprice was asking if you could put that color sceme on 20 inch wires(dubs) and he wants tires :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0


----------



## Badass94Cad

Damn, those look nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 16 2006, 11:48 AM~5060907
> *Damn, those look nice! :thumbsup:
> *


yes they do :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

63 drop on glod centers


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by laidlowOR97759_@Mar 16 2006, 11:42 AM~5060869
> *caprice was asking if you could put that color sceme on 20 inch wires(dubs) and he wants tires :thumbsup:
> *


1425.00 for p/u 
1475.00 installed 
price includes everything including tax


----------



## Coast One

damn that tre is nice... some thin whites would finish it off with class uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO

How much for kandy red spokes ad the lip >?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 16 2006, 02:01 PM~5061805
> *damn that tre is nice... some thin whites would finish it off with class uffin:
> *


it would but he wants the fatty's :uh:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao: thats cool.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 16 2006, 03:11 PM~5062398
> *:roflmao: thats cool.
> *


no its not :uh:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao: i know... but at least they aint standards!


----------



## Sylvia's '39 Y-Que

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 16 2006, 12:37 PM~5060816
> *some z's for viejito's member
> *


Thanks


----------



## Sylvia's '39 Y-Que

:biggrin:


----------



## seventy5_caprice

hey cheese so wit tires is 1425??? for those 20's colored?? how much would strait just crome hit for???


----------



## seventy5_caprice

laidlowOR97759 thanks homie


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by seventy5_caprice_@Mar 16 2006, 06:28 PM~5063686
> *hey cheese so wit tires is 1425??? for those 20's colored?? how much would strait just crome hit for???
> *


with tires and tax ........chromes 1185.00...with warrnty and good tires


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 16 2006, 04:03 PM~5062753
> *:roflmao: i know... but at least they aint standards!
> *


2 of them are


----------



## Coast One

:0 what do you mean?


----------



## seventy5_caprice

hey cheeze i have a question ? on the real if i got those rims and tires do u think that car would make it to okalahoma on those rims and tires???? i mean i know the car will make it but i dont know if i can drive that far on wires? and that is comming from san jo!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by seventy5_caprice_@Mar 17 2006, 01:35 AM~5065948
> *hey cheeze i have a question ? on the real if i got those rims and tires do u think that car would make it to okalahoma on those rims and tires???? i mean i know the car will make it but i dont know if i can drive that far on wires? and that is comming from san jo!
> *


YOU CAN DRIVE THERE NO PROBLEM .I WOULD WORRY MORE ABOUT THE CAR MAKING IT .


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 17 2006, 12:06 AM~5065698
> *:0 what do you mean?
> *


REVERSE FOR THE FRT AND STD'S FOR THE BACK ..............SKIRTS


----------



## Coast One




----------



## D-Cheeze

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 17 2006, 08:30 AM~5067194
> *
> *


don't be sad coast


----------



## D-Cheeze

300 on 20 inch verde's


----------



## seventy5_caprice

okay well i will let u know what is up i think i will be hitting u up in a few ! how long does it take to make the rims !


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 17 2006, 02:37 PM~5069069
> *:biggrin:
> don't be sad coast
> *


YOU KNOW BOMBS NEED TO BE ON FAT WHITES  AND IF YOU DIDNT KNOW NOW U KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Mar 18 2006, 11:53 AM~5075069
> *YOU KNOW BOMBS NEED TO BE ON FAT WHITES     AND IF YOU DIDNT KNOW NOW U KNOW :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by seventy5_caprice_@Mar 17 2006, 06:09 PM~5070758
> *okay well i will let u know what is up i think i will be hitting u up in a few ! how long does it take to make the rims !
> *


customs take 1-2 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Mar 18 2006, 11:53 AM~5075069
> *YOU KNOW BOMBS NEED TO BE ON FAT WHITES     AND IF YOU DIDNT KNOW NOW U KNOW :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:
bombs got a pass :biggrin: but i still like thin whites better :cheesy: 


whats up mr cheese!?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 20 2006, 08:39 AM~5085332
> *:roflmao:
> bombs got a pass  :biggrin:  but i still like thin whites better :cheesy:
> whats up mr cheese!?
> *


NOT MUCH JUST HUSTLIN :cheesy:


----------



## west coast ridaz

are you sellin z,s now how much


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 20 2006, 11:42 AM~5086501
> *are you sellin z,s now how much
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Coast One

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 22 2006, 02:36 PM~5100662
> *ttt
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird

hey bro quick question....i had some 14x7's that a homeboy hooked me up with but they didnt fit on my ride (62tbird)....i was wondering if some 14x6's would clear the fender...or do they make 13x6's? currently i'm running 14x5.5 kelsey hayes with a 215 75 14....thanks


----------



## kennyq45

How much for the 14" all chrome package with tires shipped to 23602? Skinny white walls and 2 bar caps. Going on a 88' Monte. Thanks!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Mar 22 2006, 05:59 PM~5101970
> *hey bro quick question....i had some 14x7's that a homeboy hooked me up with but they didnt fit on my ride (62tbird)....i was wondering if some 14x6's would clear the fender...or do they make 13x6's? currently i'm running 14x5.5 kelsey hayes with a 215 75 14....thanks
> *


they might if they barley didnt work ...........14x6 basically there not as deep dish by 1 inch ...............if you want to be sure we can test fit one and find out for sure ..............let me know if you want to do this ......thanks rich 408-295-0930


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by kennyq45_@Mar 22 2006, 08:27 PM~5102909
> *How much for the 14" all chrome package with tires shipped to 23602?  Skinny white walls and 2 bar caps.  Going on a 88' Monte.  Thanks!
> *


pm sent


----------



## PICAZZO

how much for 13inch red lip, red spokes, and red hub???? (anadoized not powdercoated) I will pick up :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 23 2006, 11:37 AM~5106115
> *how much for 13inch red lip, red spokes, and red hub???? (anadoized not powdercoated) I will pick up :biggrin:
> *


sorry homie there all powdercoated..............its actually clear colored powdercoat looks like anodizing ..............anodizing is not as durable as powder  .......with or without tires and shipped or for p/u ..............let me know and i will get you that price


----------



## SammyLJ

how much for all chrome 14s with no tires
and shipping to London Ontaio Canada, N5Y 1M6


----------



## 62bird

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 23 2006, 08:50 AM~5105110
> *they might if they barley didnt work ...........14x6 basically there not as deep dish by 1 inch ...............if you want to be sure we can test fit one and find out for sure ..............let me know if you want to do this ......thanks rich 408-295-0930
> *


thanks bro i will keep u posted...should be getting the car back on sat....pm me your hours..thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Mar 23 2006, 08:21 PM~5109154
> *thanks bro i will keep u posted...should be getting the car back on sat....pm me your hours..thanks
> *


m-f 8-5


----------



## 62bird

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 23 2006, 08:56 PM~5109403
> *m-f 8-5
> *


damn i'm gonna have to call in sick one day.... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Mar 23 2006, 11:04 PM~5110104
> *damn i'm gonna have to call in sick one day.... :biggrin:
> *


i gonna be at working tommarrow(saturday ) for a while ?


----------



## Coast One

ttt


----------



## 62bird

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 24 2006, 08:17 AM~5112052
> *i gonna be at working tommarrow(saturday ) for a while ?
> *


dont trip bro, its prolly gona be raining anyways...when i decide(i mean bust out the credit card) for some zeniths i will be calling you..


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Mar 24 2006, 09:07 PM~5115596
> *dont trip bro, its prolly gona be raining anyways...when i decide(i mean bust out the credit card) for some zeniths i will be calling you..
> *


kool .......got you covered when your ready


----------



## Sylvia's '39 Y-Que

GOT THEM ON


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Sylvia's '39 Y-Que_@Mar 25 2006, 01:07 PM~5118522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT THEM ON
> *


REAL NICE RIGHT THERE


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 24 2006, 08:47 AM~5112197
> *ttt
> *


yeah what he said


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by Sylvia's '39 Y-Que_@Mar 25 2006, 02:07 PM~5118522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT THEM ON
> *




da that shits sexy!!!! can i get a full car pick with the wheels on??? :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Mar 27 2006, 10:09 AM~5128359
> *da that shits sexy!!!! can i get a full car pick with the wheels on??? :cheesy:
> *


i dont have any they picked them up loose


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 27 2006, 11:31 AM~5128532
> *i dont have any they picked them up loose
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0 57 CHEVY BILLET SPECIALTIES 17'S


----------



## D-Cheeze

:cheesy: CODDINGTON'S ON 68 CAMARO


----------



## D-Cheeze

JEEP ON DUBS


----------



## D-Cheeze

AUDI A4 BLACK 18X8.5 ADR STERLINGS


----------



## Hater Hurter

how much for somethin like this in a 20" or 22"


----------



## Hater Hurter

better pic


----------



## Nasty

how much for 5 14/7 all black with chrome nipples spokes and knock off. picked up :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Apr 4 2006, 10:28 AM~5177599
> *how much for 5 14/7 all black with chrome nipples spokes and knock off. picked up  :biggrin:
> *


795.00 NO TIRES 5 WHEELS


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 4 2006, 12:06 PM~5178177
> *795.00 NO TIRES 5 WHEELS
> *


another question almighty rich.
they are gonna be for a 92 roadmaster wagon. id like to run 13's but im thinkin they are gonna be to small. should i just stick with 14's?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Apr 4 2006, 12:48 PM~5178442
> *another question almighty rich.
> they are gonna be for a 92 roadmaster wagon. id like to run 13's but im thinkin they are gonna be to small. should i just stick with 14's?
> *


14'S FOR SURE BUT YOU MIGHT NEED 14X6 FOR THE BACK


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 4 2006, 01:29 PM~5178615
> *14'S FOR SURE BUT YOU MIGHT NEED 14X6 FOR THE BACK
> *


yea imma try and fix the fenderswells before i order the rims. thanks rich


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Apr 4 2006, 01:39 PM~5178686
> *yea imma try and fix the fenderswells before i order the rims. thanks rich
> *


HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR READY :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 4 2006, 01:49 PM~5178782
> *HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR READY  :biggrin:
> *


you know it :thumbsup:


----------



## Hater Hurter

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Apr 4 2006, 09:39 AM~5176542
> *better pic
> *



something like this in a 20" or 22" with tires shipped to 48708, MI....to go on the same car


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Apr 5 2006, 04:53 AM~5182212
> *something like this in a 20" or 22" with tires shipped to 48708, MI....to go on the same car
> *


GOT THIS IN 20 INCH FOR A GOOD DEAL


----------



## Hater Hurter

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Apr 6 2006, 05:48 AM~5189381
> *ttt
> *


HOW BOUT THESE BOSS ?


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle

T

T

T


----------



## WestsideRider

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze

2006 C6 CHROME 18'S ON 85 C4 VETTE


----------



## JesusChrist

wheres this place located at? im looking for some 14-15" and some 18-20"s


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by JesusChrist_@Apr 15 2006, 12:38 AM~5246194
> *wheres this place located at? im looking for some 14-15" and some 18-20"s
> *


san jo ,cali


----------



## D-Cheeze

t
t
t


----------



## lgp

pm sent


----------



## WerkIt217

eh watup i need a quote for some 17X 7 Standard all chrome wit some 205 40 17 low pro tires how much to ship out to Chicago land area? what brand tires do you offer?

im sellin my reverse 13X7 wires off my 1989 Toyota Celica to this guy from work. i was lookin at lowrider magazine n saw taht "City Tire n Wheel" offered some wires, you think they any good?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by WerkIt217_@Apr 17 2006, 01:06 PM~5260631
> *eh watup i need a quote for some 17X 7 Standard all chrome  wit some 205 40 17 low pro tires how much to ship out to Chicago land area? what brand tires do you offer?
> 
> im sellin my reverse 13X7 wires off my 1989 Toyota Celica to this guy from work. i was lookin at lowrider magazine n saw taht "City Tire n Wheel" offered some wires, you think they any good?
> *


i just pm'ed you ..............as for advertisers in lrm ..........i tell them buyer beware ?


----------



## WerkIt217

jus pmed u


----------



## D-Cheeze

WHEELS FOR ALEX_LOW ON THE FORUM


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 18 2006, 09:08 AM~5264972
> *WHEELS FOR ALEX_LOW ON THE FORUM
> *


nice...


----------



## alex_low

a love it so much

my monte carlo 86 comming so hot whit it


----------



## MAYHEM

HEY ALEX WUT RIDES THAT GOING ON HOMIE


----------



## MAYHEM

OOOPS MY BAD YOUR MONTE BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Apr 18 2006, 09:55 AM~5265320
> *a love it so much
> 
> my monte carlo 86 comming so hot whit it
> *


right on young brother...Hopefully you'll bring your Monte to the SCP show this year man...


----------



## lolow

nice wheels :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## abel

nice for your yellow submarine tim :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

It's gonna be a rollin' banana... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2006, 07:01 PM~5454496
> *It's gonna be a rollin' banana... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

some red spoked 14's i just did


----------



## seventy5_caprice

sup big homie sry it took me so long but i was wondering how much these hit for with tires? or if u got any colored spokes laying around nobody wants???


----------



## 62bird

so you selling fat whites yet? just picked up another big body..hopefully this one lasts me more than 2 weeks


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 18 2006, 03:15 PM~5453103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks rich for my black spoke :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@May 18 2006, 09:43 PM~5455510
> *so you selling fat whites yet? just picked up another big body..hopefully this one lasts me more than 2 weeks
> *


still havnt found anyone that does a quality shave  might suggest go to calderons here in san jose and pick through the ones they have to find some good ones ...about 1 out of every 4 they do look good


----------



## hearse

does every knockoff say left side/ right side on them but the bullets?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@May 19 2006, 09:21 AM~5457613
> *does every knockoff say left side/ right side on them but the bullets?
> *


two wing zenith stlye doesnt .............


----------



## seventy5_caprice

hey rich u got any colored spokes laying around???


----------



## D-Cheeze

GOLD CENTERS WITH NIGHT CRUISERS


----------



## seventy5_caprice

damn how much those??


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by seventy5_caprice_@May 19 2006, 09:44 AM~5457736
> *hey rich u got any colored spokes laying around???
> *


I GOT SOME COPPER SPOKES 13'S IN STOCK .........I COULD HOOK YOU UP ON


----------



## seventy5_caprice

how much with tires???


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by seventy5_caprice_@May 19 2006, 09:46 AM~5457753
> *damn how much those??
> *


500.0 FOR THE GOLD RIMS AND 400.00 FOR THE NIGHT CRUISER KIT


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by seventy5_caprice_@May 19 2006, 09:48 AM~5457773
> *how much with tires???
> *


525.00


----------



## seventy5_caprice

does 525 include mount and balance???


----------



## seventy5_caprice

do u have any pics of them??? the thing is i have a 74 monte and i dont know what size i have to get and if they are god to roll on with that much wieght


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by seventy5_caprice_@May 19 2006, 09:54 AM~5457820
> *does 525 include mount and balance???
> *


YUP AND TAX  CARRY OUT PRICE


----------



## seventy5_caprice

okay well i have to roll but i will check back on this one later. if u could send me some pics i would appricate it. thankz


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by seventy5_caprice_@May 19 2006, 09:59 AM~5457857
> *do u have any pics of them???  the thing is i have a 74 monte and i dont know what size i have to get and if they are god to roll on with that much wieght
> *




















13'S ARE COOL ..I HAD 13'S ON MY 1970 MONTE


----------



## D-Cheeze

06 F150 CHROME 20'S


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## abel

TTT FOR A LUX BROTHA


----------



## seventy5_caprice

hey rich i was wondering what type of tires these come with ?? also i am leaving to japan for 3 weeks but when i come back i will come take a look at them some time around jun 12th if that is cool ? thanks man


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by seventy5_caprice_@May 22 2006, 03:24 AM~5471595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey rich i was wondering what type of tires these come with ?? also i am leaving to japan for 3 weeks but when i come back i will come take a look at them some time around jun 12th if that is cool ? thanks man
> *


hankook 714 with 5/8 white whall


----------



## 67VERT

Hey Rich ....How much for a set of Chrome 14/6 reverse with Red powder coated spoke's ,with tire's mounted ................out the door price please :biggrin: I plan on getting them in the next week or two. Thank's.



Big Joe


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@May 29 2006, 11:52 PM~5518241
> *Hey Rich ....How much for a set of Chrome 14/6 reverse  with Red powder coated spoke's ,with tire's mounted ................out the door price please  :biggrin:  I plan on getting them in the next week or two. Thank's.
> Big Joe
> *


PM SENT


----------



## flipboy9

D-cheese sent you a PM sir


----------



## savageloc24

how much for 13x7 rev. chrome lip,black dish,chrome nipples,black spokes and black hubs. with chrome 2 prong k/o's and tires..shipped to seattle,wa 98166


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by flipboy9_@May 31 2006, 06:17 PM~5529229
> *D-cheese sent you a PM sir
> *


pm sent right back :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 19 2006, 10:46 AM~5457758
> *I GOT SOME COPPER SPOKES 13'S IN STOCK .........I COULD HOOK YOU UP ON
> *


got a pic?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 1 2006, 08:57 PM~5536543
> *got a pic?
> *


LOOK ON THIS PAGE ? :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 2 2006, 09:08 AM~5538512
> *LOOK ON THIS PAGE ? :biggrin:
> *


ya i read that before i saw them thanks just afew shades off :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 2 2006, 11:35 AM~5539664
> *ya i read that before i saw them thanks just afew shades off :uh:
> *


i can always color match a set for ya :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

T
T
T


----------



## D-Cheeze

going to everett washington for hundreadxsbetter


----------



## Hundredxsbetter

Thanks for the wheels. Came in fast.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Hundredxsbetter_@Jun 24 2006, 03:00 PM~5662655
> *Thanks for the wheels. Came in fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


car looks good man ...... :biggrin:


----------



## Hundredxsbetter

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 24 2006, 06:25 PM~5663294
> *car looks good man ...... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks.... :cheesy:


----------



## acutabovetherest

hey how much for brandywine front spokes, black rear spokes, gold hub, gold nipples, chrome rim and chrome hex spinner. 13's with tires shipped to 33405. also how much for the same wheels in 20x8 standard offset no tires. thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

silverado 22 inch american eagles


----------



## D-Cheeze

STAGGERED 19'S ON JAG


----------



## D-Cheeze

67 IMPALA ON 13'S CHROMES (MY NEW CAR )


----------



## D-Cheeze

20 INCH AMERICAN RACING PRIZMS ON TAHOE


----------



## Phantomlord

Got any FWD?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Phantomlord_@Jul 5 2006, 11:39 AM~5719918
> *Got any FWD?
> *


WIRES NO .........ALLOYS YES


----------



## shorty004

how much for 14 inch reverse with tires,adaptors and bullets shipped to postal code - S0G 1S0 Canada?


----------



## shorty004

oh yea all chrome


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by shorty004_@Jul 5 2006, 02:36 PM~5720805
> *oh yea all chrome
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

63 impala 4dr on 14's chrome's low milage original car with lots of factory accesories


----------



## D-Cheeze

t
t
t


----------



## D-Cheeze

CHEVY HHR .....17 INCH BILLET SMOTHIES


----------



## D-Cheeze

20 INCH EAGLES ON TAHOE


----------



## D-Cheeze

t
t
t


----------



## NyRYDA

I just bought a 1994 Caddy Deville. but they tell me i cant go reversed because of the back fender since it covers the tire a little... how big is the lip on standards and how much $$$ for a set of all gold center with chrome dish..?


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Hey can you PM me a price on a set of 22X7 front and 22X9 rear Candy blue spoked Wire Wheels with Bowtie center. Also would it be better to run 22X7 all the way around instead of the offset size for the rear, these wheels are going on a Chevy C-10 85


----------



## D-Cheeze

proof i will put wheels on almost anything 
1974 chevy box truck


----------



## himbone

hey cheese whats the biggest rim i can fit on a stock 64 without any lift 22's? and how much for some wires that will fit all chrome


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 1 2006, 09:48 PM~5886491
> *hey cheese whats the biggest rim i can fit on a stock 64 without any lift 22's? and how much for some wires that will fit all chrome
> *


150 OR 204 SPOKE ? WITH OR WITH OUT TIRES ?


----------



## himbone

150 w tires


----------



## SpiderB

Hello. 
Thanks for replying on my thread about 
I think you know what i'm going through, so I make things easy.
My car '83 Cadi fleetwood brougham 4DR needs wheels and tires. 14X7 was my preference but as you said, it looks like it rubs the rear. 
So which is better? 14X7 front and 14X6 rear, or 14X6 front and rear. 

Please give me a quote for a set of four all chrome wheels with double wing knockoffs, tires 175/70/14 or 175/75/14 mounted and balanced, shipped to 96822. 

Just to make sure, will the rear really rub with smaller tires (175/70/14) and 14X7 wheels even though the suspension is NOT modified?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SpiderB_@Aug 2 2006, 10:52 PM~5893830
> *Hello.
> Thanks for replying on my thread about
> I think you know what i'm going through, so I make things easy.
> My car '83 Cadi fleetwood brougham 4DR needs wheels and tires. 14X7 was my preference but as you said, it looks like it rubs the rear.
> So which is better? 14X7 front and 14X6 rear, or 14X6 front and rear.
> 
> Please give me a quote for a set of four all chrome wheels with double wing knockoffs, tires 175/70/14 or 175/75/14 mounted and balanced,  shipped to 96822.
> 
> Just to make sure, will the rear really rub with smaller tires (175/70/14) and 14X7 wheels even though the suspension is NOT modified?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 2 2006, 07:59 PM~5892774
> *150 w tires
> *


PM SENT


----------



## sillygilly1

wassup Homie Do you sell FWD wires? I want some 18 150 wires all chrome hex style k/o for a 98 mazda millenia how much shipped to 11706 with and without tires.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by sillygilly1_@Aug 3 2006, 08:04 AM~5895237
> *wassup Homie Do you sell FWD wires? I want some 18 150 wires all chrome hex style k/o for a 98 mazda millenia how much shipped to 11706 with and without tires.
> *


SORRY NO FWD ....TO MANY PROBLEMS .....HIT UP HOMEBOYS HE STILL SELLS EM


----------



## Yogez

Can I get a quote on some 14x7 Rev, Chrome, Wheels and tires for a '65 Impala Shipped to 90745 SCali, L.A.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Yogez_@Aug 3 2006, 08:24 AM~5895385
> *Can I get a quote on some 14x7 Rev, Chrome, Wheels and tires for a '65 Impala Shipped to 90745 SCali, L.A.
> *


675.00 SHIPPED ...YOU MIGHT WANNA TRY MUNOZ WHEELS .....HE WILL BE CHEAPER DUE TO THE FACT HE IS LOCAL AND THERE WOULD BE NO SHIPPING 
I ALWAYS TRY TO GIVE THE BEST DEALS BUT IN THIS CASE ......L.A. IS THE LAND OF WIRE WHEELS ....AND IF YOUR LOCAL THE PRICES THERE ARE HARD TO BEAT


----------



## Yogez

Right on Brother.... :thumbsup: 
you wouldn't happen to have their contact info by any chance, would you???


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Yogez_@Aug 3 2006, 08:30 AM~5895424
> *Right on Brother.... :thumbsup:
> you wouldn't happen to have their contact info by any chance, would you???
> *


NO PROBLEMO ......I ALWAYS TRY TO HOOK THE L.I.L. PEEPS UP AND IF I CANT I WILL REFER YOU TO WHO CAN


----------



## D-Cheeze

some gold and candy brandywines


----------



## BOMBS INC.

Thanks for the wheels Rich. Look good. Pops was real happy. will be coming through for the panel :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 4 2006, 04:04 PM~5904847
> *Thanks for the wheels Rich. Look good. Pops was real happy. will be coming through for the panel :biggrin:
> *


kool kool .i aim to please :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

69 mustang 17 inch custom bonspeeds


----------



## D-Cheeze

new custom 14's candy blue dish and spokes


----------



## D-Cheeze

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA
GEO METRO ON 15'S 
LIKE I SAID I WILL PUT WHEELS ON ANYTHING


----------



## PICAZZO

Price check please:

13x7 chrome with tires

13x7 center gold with tires





Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

SOME PURPLE AND WHITES FOR BROWN IMPRESSIONS MEMBER


----------



## D-Cheeze

DATSUN 240Z WITH CUSTOM 16'S WITH SPACERS/ADAPTERS


----------



## D-Cheeze

59 IMPALA COKER WIDE WHITES


----------



## abel

hey rich how much for 14/7 all crome shipped in montreal and 4 kock off og wire wheels?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 3 2006, 05:04 PM~6097568
> *hey rich how much for 14/7 all crome shipped in montreal and 4  kock off og wire wheels?
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

STAGGERED 17 INCH TORQUE THRUSTS 68 STANG


----------



## D-Cheeze

2004 DODGE 20 INCH CHROME AMERICAN RACINGS


----------



## D-Cheeze

C5 VETTE BLACK ZO6 19'S-20'S


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 3 2006, 09:04 PM~6097568
> *hey rich how much for 14/7 all crome shipped in montreal and 4  kock off og wire wheels?
> *


WTF HES GOT **** THOUGHTS???


RICH I LIKE THE BLUE K-O


----------



## D-Cheeze

2006 MUSTANG CONVERT ....20 INCH CHROME BULLETS


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 17 2006, 07:49 AM~6385069
> *WTF HES GOT  **** THOUGHTS??? :0 RICH I LIKE THE BLUE  K-O
> *


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

2001 MUSTANG BLACK 17 INCH BULLETS


----------



## D-Cheeze

67 mustang widebody 
15x12 and 15x8 combo


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin: what up rich!!?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 17 2006, 02:04 PM~6387567
> *:biggrin: what up rich!!?
> *


just working .....try to make that $ :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

20 inch eagle on durango


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle




----------



## D-Cheeze

NEW SHOES FOR SJDUECE


----------



## SJDEUCE

good looking out dcheese


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Nov 1 2006, 07:10 AM~6484056
> *good looking out dcheese
> *


YOU KNOW


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 31 2006, 02:10 PM~6479302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW SHOES FOR SJDUECE
> *


wheels are beautiful dcheese....gotta say doing business with you is always a pleasure, wheels always get here when u say they will and i never have any problems!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Nov 1 2006, 09:01 AM~6484639
> *wheels are beautiful dcheese....gotta say doing business with you is always a pleasure, wheels always get here when u say they will and i never have any problems!!!!!!
> *


THANKS JAY


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 7 2006, 12:48 PM~6521589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My wheels fokkersssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## abel

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Ridin Deep

how much for all gold 14x7's shipped to 44870 with 175-70-r14's????


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Ridin Deep_@Nov 8 2006, 07:46 AM~6527120
> *how much for all gold 14x7's shipped to 44870 with 175-70-r14's????
> *


PM SENT


----------



## abel

i want d's


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 8 2006, 11:28 AM~6528352
> *i want d's
> *



someting like this


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 8 2006, 10:29 AM~6528363
> *someting like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE ARE COOL ....BUT THEY LOOK LIKE CHINA'S :uh: 

ZENITHS LOOK LIKE ZENITHS ....DAYTON 100SPKES LOOK LIKE CHINA'S


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 8 2006, 12:41 PM~6528778
> *THOSE ARE COOL ....BUT THEY LOOK LIKE CHINA'S  :uh:
> 
> ZENITHS LOOK LIKE ZENITHS ....DAYTON 100SPKES LOOK LIKE CHINA'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yeah but the ko and tha hub say ''dayton'' :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 8 2006, 02:26 PM~6530020
> *yeah but the ko and tha hub say ''dayton'' :biggrin:
> *


YEAH AND................................ZENITHS SAY IT BIGGER :biggrin:


----------



## chino2dapimp

straight up ZENITHS are the SHIT. Imagine if SNOOP, EAZY and DRE would have mentioned Z's in all their jams instead of jockin D's would Z's be more traditional than D's.


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 8 2006, 05:26 PM~6530909
> *YEAH AND................................ZENITHS SAY IT BIGGER :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

but d's have 100 spoke


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 9 2006, 05:45 AM~6533955
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> but d's have 100 spoke
> *


SO DO OG'S


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 9 2006, 10:00 AM~6534936
> *SO DO OG'S
> *



i have og now


----------



## kandypaint

sweet rims.............


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 8 2006, 11:41 AM~6528778
> *THOSE ARE COOL ....BUT THEY LOOK LIKE CHINA'S  :uh:
> 
> ZENITHS LOOK LIKE ZENITHS ....DAYTON 100SPKES LOOK LIKE CHINA'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 8 2006, 01:41 PM~6528778
> *THOSE ARE COOL ....BUT THEY LOOK LIKE CHINA'S  :uh:
> 
> ZENITHS LOOK LIKE ZENITHS ....DAYTON 100SPKES LOOK LIKE CHINA'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you know where these babies are coming to...Come to papa zenith babies... :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev

:biggrin: dem are fuckin shaweeet


----------



## abel

ttt


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 21 2006, 10:40 AM~6010337
> *59 IMPALA COKER WIDE WHITES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AINT THAT A 60 IMPALA


----------



## abel

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

How much for a set of 155/80/13's shipped to L.A. 90071?


----------



## turbospirites

how mutch for a set of 14X6's chrome black spokes and nips and a set of wide whitewalls that would handle a 6000lbs car 
(i have a problem with the 14X7's tires hit the fender well's when it's all the way down)


----------



## sicksided

Do you have any pics of different shades of green spokes, I have 14x7 in front and 14x6 in the rear on my big body right now , but I want to switch to 13x7, but will I also need to go with 13x6 for the rear? Keep in mind with my 14x6 I only have about 1/4 inch - 1/2 an inch between the wheel and the fender skirt. thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 12 2006, 03:10 PM~6553597
> *How much for a set of 155/80/13's shipped to L.A. 90071?
> *


LA ....THEY SHOULD HAVE TIRES DOWN THERE ......BY THE TIME YOU GET TAX AND SHIPPING .....WELL YOU KNOW .....LIKE 200


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@Nov 13 2006, 11:38 AM~6559139
> *Do you have any pics of different shades of green spokes, I have 14x7 in front and 14x6 in the rear on my big body right now , but I want to switch to 13x7, but will I also need to go with 13x6 for the rear? Keep in mind with my 14x6 I only have about 1/4 inch - 1/2 an inch between the wheel and the fender skirt. thanks... :biggrin:
> *


NO SORRY BUT THEY CAN DO COLOR MATCHING IF YOU PROVIDE THE COLOR .....AS FOR 13X6 THERE ACTUALLY 13X5.5 AND YES YOU WILL HAVE TO RUN THOSE IF YOUR THAT CLOSE


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Nov 12 2006, 08:51 PM~6555790
> *how mutch for a set of 14X6's chrome black spokes and nips and a set of wide whitewalls that would handle a 6000lbs car
> (i have a problem with the 14X7's tires hit the fender well's when it's all the way down)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

MAGNUM ON 22'S BOSS


----------



## D-Cheeze

24'S BOSS ON SILVERADO


----------



## D-Cheeze

98 VETE ON 17/18 INCH 2K VETTE REPILCA'S


----------



## machine

need a quote on 5 13x7 copper dish,ft spokes,gold everything else shipped to 34119. Thanks...


----------



## lowsammy

Hey D-cheese , I talked to a while back about my samurai, well do you have some pictures of some sammies running some 17 or 18 inch rims that still allow the fourwheel hub to be left on ? Or even takeing them off ?
I finally got my sammie on the road and I talked to Discount tires and they didnt have a big selection for 18's and said to stick with 17's. I really dont want to take the hub off , (might get lost around my house) and was wondering if you had any pics with sammies and rims !! Thank you


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lowsammy_@Nov 22 2006, 07:11 PM~6620852
> *Hey D-cheese , I talked to a while back about my samurai, well do you have some pictures of some sammies running some 17 or 18 inch rims that still allow the fourwheel hub to be left on ? Or even takeing them off ?
> I finally got my sammie on the road and I talked to Discount tires and they didnt have a big selection for 18's and said to stick with 17's. I really dont want to take the hub off , (might get lost around my house) and was wondering if you had any pics with sammies and rims !! Thank you
> *


only spokes


----------



## lowsammy

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 23 2006, 12:14 AM~6622253
> *only spokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ever run a set of 18 inch spokes ? How about rubbing ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lowsammy_@Nov 23 2006, 07:09 AM~6623297
> *Ever run a set of 18 inch spokes ? How about rubbing ?
> *


18'S SHOULD NOT RUB ....HELL I DONT THINK EVEN 20'S WOULD RUB


----------



## keneken

Owned Zeniths. Nothing but problems with them. Daytons are the Best and always will be. Zeniths Suck!!! Don't waste your time. :thumbsdown:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

HEY RICH HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13 INCH RIMS WITH PURPLE SPOKES, NO TIRES


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Nov 24 2006, 04:44 PM~6630705
> *Owned Zeniths. Nothing but problems with them. Daytons are the Best and always will be. Zeniths Suck!!!  Don't waste your time. :thumbsdown:
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT OPINIONS ARE LIKE ...........


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 27 2006, 02:41 PM~6646335
> *HEY RICH HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13 INCH RIMS WITH PURPLE SPOKES, NO TIRES
> *


DON'T YOU NEED SIX ?


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 28 2006, 12:14 AM~6650047
> *YOU KNOW WHAT OPINIONS ARE LIKE ...........
> *


options are like assholes everyones got one


----------



## IMPN8EZ

Hi D

How much for a set of 14X7 all chrome shipped to Copenhagen/Denmark/Europe?


Best regards

MEBO


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by IMPN8EZ_@Nov 28 2006, 12:45 PM~6653024
> *Hi D
> 
> How much for a set of 14X7 all chrome shipped to Copenhagen/Denmark/Europe?
> Best regards
> 
> MEBO
> *


SORRY NO OUT OF THE COUNTRY SHIPPMENTS EXCEPT FOR CANADA


----------



## kyle22

how much for all gold center 13s shipped to b.c canada and whats a price on them in 14s too


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

HOW MUCH FOR 14'' CENTER GOLDS BRO


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 30 2006, 09:39 PM~6671150
> *HOW MUCH FOR 14'' CENTER GOLDS BRO
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hearse

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 30 2006, 08:39 PM~6671150
> *HOW MUCH FOR 14'' CENTER GOLDS BRO
> *


i sent ya a pm


----------



## D-Cheeze

tacoma x-runner on staggered 20's adr sterlings


----------



## D-Cheeze

17 inch type sr chrome on 05 civic


----------



## D-Cheeze

65 rivi staggered 17's torque thrusts


----------



## D-Cheeze

22 inch boss on navigator


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

18 INCH BOYDS 70 VETTE


----------



## D-Cheeze

67 BELEVDERE TWISTED TORQUE THRUST ( WING NUTZ )


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

How much for all chrome 13's shipped to canada?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 1 2007, 09:24 AM~7147403
> *How much for all chrome 13's shipped to canada?
> *


postal code would help ?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

R2E 0H7


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 28 2006, 01:14 AM~6650047
> *YOU KNOW WHAT OPINIONS ARE LIKE ...........
> *


x2


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## brn2ridelo

how much for 2 no tires shipped to 92225 here in cali


----------



## Superlusky

How much for some 13x7 reverse, all chrome, black spokes, chrome KO, just like the ones u got for 72Kutty with tires, shipped to 08611?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 14 2007, 11:08 PM~7265979
> *how much for 2 no tires shipped to 92225 here in cali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WONT BE ABLE TO MATCH THOSE .......  BUY 4 SO THEY MATCH


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Superlusky_@Feb 15 2007, 12:05 AM~7266262
> *How much for some 13x7 reverse, all chrome, black spokes, chrome KO, just like the ones u got for 72Kutty with tires, shipped to 08611?
> *


840.00 SHIPPED


----------



## Superlusky

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 15 2007, 01:42 PM~7269852
> *840.00 SHIPPED
> *


Damn thats a lil too much for my budget, what about some 13x7 reversed, All Chrome Gold Spoke & Nipples shipped to 08611? Im just shopping around man trying to get the best deal so I hope u dont mind giving me a second quote! Thanx!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Superlusky_@Feb 15 2007, 06:43 PM~7273139
> *Damn thats a lil too much for my budget, what about some 13x7 reversed, All Chrome Gold Spoke & Nipples shipped to 08611? Im just shopping around man trying to get the best deal so I hope u dont mind giving me a second quote! Thanx!
> *


THOSE WOULD BE 40.00 MORE ......SHIPPING ALONE IS 160.00........ try some chromes homie if you want to get out cheap


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## cadillacbro

GOOD DEALS :biggrin:


----------



## SJregal408

how much fo a set of 13/w tires chrome


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SJregal408_@Mar 1 2007, 09:36 PM~7387918
> *how much fo a set of 13/w tires chrome
> *


pm sent


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

59 ELCO STAGGERED COYS WHEELS


----------



## D-Cheeze

20 INCH STAGGERED ELENOR WHEELS 06 MUSTANG


----------



## D-Cheeze

71 MONTE 20 INCH COYS


----------



## D-Cheeze

for 78montecarlo78 on the forum leaving today


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## crawley

whats the price on 13's with pearl orange spoke?? poss shipped to las vegas. with tires.


----------



## vengence

did the web address change?

or is it goodies?


lookin for a price for a set of 14x7s all chrome with tires shipped to 98502

and a set of 13s as well for a prospect in the club


----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 6 2007, 06:04 PM~8056055
> *did the web address change?
> 
> or is it goodies?
> lookin for a price for a set of 14x7s all chrome with tires shipped to 98502
> 
> and a set of 13s as well for a prospect in the club
> *


http://www.goodies-speedshop.com/index.html


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by crawley+Jun 6 2007, 01:39 PM~8054489-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats the price on 13's with pearl orange spoke?? poss shipped to las vegas.  with tires.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NEED ZIP FOR QUOTE
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@Jun 6 2007, 06:04 PM~8056055
> *did the web address change?
> 
> or is it goodies?
> lookin for a price for a set of 14x7s all chrome with tires shipped to 98502
> 
> and a set of 13s as well for a prospect in the club
> *


PM SENT


----------



## vengence

thanks homie.....


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

14X7 STANDARD CHINA'S WITH 5.60 BFGOODRICH GANGSTA WHITES


----------



## D-Cheeze

67 RIVERA NEW RIMS NEW SEAT UPLOSTERY AND NEW VYNIL TOP


----------



## D-Cheeze

GOODIES VAN CUSTOM 17 INCH HOPSTERS WITH 2 BAR K/O


----------



## D-Cheeze

56 CHEVY CUSTOM 17 INCH BILLET SPECIALTIES


----------



## D-Cheeze

22 INCH HUMMER OFF ROAD


----------



## D-Cheeze

4WD CANYON 17 INCH PACKAGE


----------



## crawley

hey bro, what im looking for is a set of 13's with lamberguine orange (i think thats how u spell it) spokes zenith knock offs shipped to the 702


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by crawley_@Jul 4 2007, 11:56 AM~8234395
> *hey bro, what im looking for is a set of 13's with lamberguine orange (i think thats how u spell it) spokes zenith knock offs shipped to the 702
> *


702 WHAT .....NOT ENOUGH INFO???????????


----------



## Rollinaround

I need a price on 13x7 all chrome cross lace w' 5 20s
call me
408-648-9037


----------



## Hater Hurter

how about some 24" 188 spoke wires, with all the adapters/knockoffs etc. 5x5 bolt pattern, shipped to MI, 48708


----------



## Hater Hurter

id like the price on all chrome and the price on all gold... and it doesnt have to be 188 spoke, just whatevers close

thanks homie.


----------



## crawley

702 is las vegas pm a shipping price or i can pick up thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by crawley_@Jul 6 2007, 09:18 PM~8252184
> *702 is las vegas pm a shipping price or i can pick up thanks
> *


need a zip code man ....not a telephone aera code :uh:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

how much for a set 14" std with black spokes and no tires shipped to 21509 glinde(germany)


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 6 2007, 05:22 AM~8246610
> *I need a price on 13x7 all chrome cross lace w' 5 20s
> call me
> 408-648-9037
> *


good talking to ya josh


----------



## crawley

ooo00 yeah, i guess that would help  its 89012 --lambo orange spokes & dish.13x7 rev, shipped.


----------



## Tyteboy101

HOW MUCH FOR 13'S BABY BLUE SPOKES, SHIPPED TO 46231, NO TIRES


----------



## Ryan K

shippin to canada avaliable??


----------



## Hustler on the go

What would be the price on 5 13x7 gold nipples,hub,and outer lip gold, the rest white spokes. 2 pronge gold knock off. Going on a 94 fleetwood,thanks.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Aug 20 2007, 10:22 AM~8596616
> *shippin to canada avaliable??
> *


i do it all the time


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 22 2007, 11:40 PM~8621768
> *What would be the price on 5 13x7 gold nipples,hub,and outer lip gold, the rest white spokes. 2 pronge gold knock off. Going on a 94 fleetwood,thanks.
> *


.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 22 2007, 10:40 PM~8621768
> *What would be the price on 5 13x7 gold nipples,hub,and outer lip gold, the rest white spokes. 2 pronge gold knock off. Going on a 94 fleetwood,thanks.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Ryan K

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 23 2007, 07:07 AM~8622842
> *i do it all the time
> *


nice ill be doin some business with u in the near future


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Aug 24 2007, 09:38 AM~8632313
> *nice ill be doin some business with u in the near future
> *


KOOL


----------



## JRO

I really like these... :thumbsup:


----------



## 85CrownVictoria

dam 450 for rims and tires? dam thats a hookup! now i know from whom i will buy my next set of rims and tires... for my future 79 cutlass...might buy cutlass in a few hours... :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 85CrownVictoria_@Aug 24 2007, 01:13 PM~8633832
> *dam 450 for rims and tires? dam thats a hookup! now i know from whom i will buy my next set of rims and tires... for my future 79 cutlass...might buy cutlass in a few hours... :0
> *


that was from like 3 year ago man


----------



## 85CrownVictoria

who cares ill still buy from the homie...


----------



## JRO

So how much would these be? Next car I do I want these on it. They are too small for my caddy so it will have to wait.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 85CrownVictoria_@Aug 24 2007, 02:18 PM~8634246
> *who cares ill still buy from the homie...
> *


kool


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 29 2007, 09:23 PM~8675361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are those the homeboy josh's wheels? Would look nice on some 5.20s :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Aug 30 2007, 10:26 PM~8683861
> *Are those the homeboy josh's wheels? Would look nice on some 5.20s :biggrin:
> *


thats the tires he got


----------



## Airborne

How about 5.60 14's and 15's shipped to 42262?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 31 2007, 06:23 AM~8685142
> *How about 5.60 14's and 15's shipped to 42262?
> *


WHAT SIZE WW. 3/4 OR 2.5 ?


----------



## Airborne

2.5 WW bro. Can you get the old police style hubcaps with the Chevy logo on them? I think they are the size of baby moons. Thanks man.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 31 2007, 08:52 AM~8686011
> *2.5 WW bro. Can you get the old police style hubcaps with the Chevy logo on them? I think they are the size of baby moons. Thanks man.
> *


5.60-14 2.5 WW 125.00 EACH BF GOODRICH
5.60-15 2.75 WW 135.00 EACH FIRESTONE 
POLICE CAPS 29.95 EACH CHROME STEEL OR STAINLESS 
+ SHIPPING


----------



## stilldownivlife

do you/your shop carry cragars ?


----------



## KrAzE1

how much for gangster white walls shiped to 85353


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 31 2007, 11:27 AM~8686265
> *5.60-14 2.5 WW  125.00 EACH BF GOODRICH
> 5.60-15 2.75 WW 135.00 EACH FIRESTONE
> POLICE CAPS 29.95 EACH CHROME STEEL OR STAINLESS
> + SHIPPING
> *



is shipping included on the tires?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 31 2007, 10:43 AM~8686728
> *is shipping included on the tires?
> *


ITS SAYS + SHIPPING ......YOU DID NOT GIVE ME CITY AND ZIP FOR SHIPPING QOUTE


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 31 2007, 08:23 AM~8685142
> *How about 5.60 14's and 15's shipped to 42262?
> *


 :dunno: Oak Grove KY, 42262


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife+Aug 31 2007, 10:27 AM~8686625-->
> 
> 
> 
> do you/your shop carry cragars ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2007, 10:36 AM~8686681
> *how much for gangster white walls shiped to 85353
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what size ? city and zip please
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@Aug 31 2007, 11:24 AM~8687052
> *:dunno:  Oak Grove KY, 42262
> *


sorry homie ...i missed that....pm sent


----------



## 67VERT

Hey Rich ...do you have lead hammer's in stock 

cuz i need 2 , let me know....thank's



BigJoe


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Sep 4 2007, 12:02 AM~8709805
> *Hey Rich ...do you have lead hammer's in stock
> 
> cuz i need 2 , let me know....thank's
> BigJoe
> *


come on down joe ...i got you covered


----------



## 67VERT

Yo Rich...Thank's for the hookup on the hammers..... :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Sep 6 2007, 01:47 AM~8727760
> *Yo Rich...Thank's for the hookup on the hammers.....  :thumbsup:
> *


anytime man


----------



## Rollinaround

me too rich...lol


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 6 2007, 07:22 PM~8734682
> *me too rich...lol
> *


FUCKIN JOSH. :biggrin: .......WHEN YOU WANT ME TO MOUNT THOSE UP ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

07 denali 22 inch black chrome boss


----------



## D-Cheeze

89 300 WAGON 17 INCH AMG'S


----------



## D-Cheeze

18 INCH KAZERA 2004 ACCORD


----------



## D-Cheeze

FOR GLOSS HOG ON THE FORUM ....14X7 REV OG'S WITH COKER 5.20'S


----------



## D-Cheeze

78 ELCO STAGGERED 17 INCH TTC


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 16 2004, 06:52 PM~2419043
> *100 SPOKE OG WIRE WHEELS
> CHROME 13X7 WITH TIRES  155/80-13  450.00
> CHROME 14X7 WITH TIRES  175/70-14  510.00
> 
> 13 OR 14'S WITH POWERED COATED SPOKES ADD 125.00 SET
> GOLD AND OTHER POWDERED COATED OPTIONS AVAILBLE (OUTER'S .LIPS HUB'S ETC)
> 
> ALL PRICE INCLUDE TAX (IN CALIFORNIA) AND MOUNTING .BALANCING
> AND ACCESORIES
> 
> I AM NOT JUST A GUY OFF THE STREETS MY BUSINESS WEB SITE IS
> WWW.SPEEDMERCHANT.COM WE HAVE BEEN IN BUSINESS SINCE 1971
> 
> I PEFER LOCAL PICK VS SHIPPING WHEELS BUT  WE WILL SHIP IF NECCESARY
> 
> THESE WHEELS ARE ASSEMBLED IN THE U.S.
> NOT IN CHINA BY CHILD SLAVE LABOR :biggrin:
> 
> *****REMEMBER OUT OF STATE THERE IS NO TAX BUT THERE IS SHIPPING *****
> NOT TRYING TO STEP ON ANYONE'S TOE'S JUST OFFERING A DIFFERENT BRAND FOR THE LIL MEMBERS
> *


how much for some 14 x 7s red spokes and black rim shipped to 64109 with tires 185 75 14.... let me know ASAP


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## lawrence99

u got some all chrome 13 x 7 reverse to Hawaii 96819


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5+Sep 27 2007, 07:28 PM~8885164-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for some 14 x 7s red spokes and black rim shipped to 64109 with tires 185 75 14.... let me know ASAP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lawrence99_@Sep 28 2007, 12:39 AM~8886982
> *u got some all chrome 13 x 7 reverse to Hawaii 96819
> *


PM'S SENT


----------



## abel

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## illegalregal530

ey homie how much can you do 14/7s with chrome fronts gold backs hubs n nipples with gold k/o n tires? i can pick up in san jo.


----------



## Jaymeh

looking for some 13x7 knock off's 100 spoke with white wall tires shipped too 32244 thanks jayme


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Jaymeh_@Dec 24 2007, 04:14 PM~9523349
> *looking for some 13x7 knock off's 100 spoke with white wall  tires shipped too 32244 thanks jayme
> *


pm sent


----------



## Jesus' Son

a few ?s, i got an 85 eldorado fwd and was looking for wires, i bought 16s fwd with vogues last year but they rubbed in the rear when i went over bumps and sliced both rear tyres, i was wondering if 15s would rub or do i have to get 14s? 15 is the stocks it has but looked like the wires stuck out a bit more. do you carry bolt ons?


----------



## touchdowntodd

pm me your price on coker 520s, 14s, 5 shipped to 53218


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 25 2010, 05:58 PM~16409207
> *pm me your price on coker 520s, 14s, 5 shipped to 53218
> *


sorry bro dont sell them ....there junk


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 30 2010, 02:40 PM~16461376
> *sorry bro dont sell them ....there junk
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## touchdowntodd

agreed... was just thinkin bout some for rollin this spring til the real ones come out


----------



## kandypaint

2 all chrome wires 13 x 7 rev to 31907

for a towncar


----------



## heck85

how much for some 13's green spokes and the rest chrome????? pick up 
and how much just the tires 155 8 0 r13 with 1'' ww????????pm me thnks


----------



## D-Cheeze

DAMM THIS IS A REALLY OLD TOPIC


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle

Hey Rich, how about updating this damn topic bro :biggrin: You was 10 pages back !!! :twak: :twak: lol

Actually I am in the market for some fresh spokes bro and you know im gonna come see you first :thumbsup: 

I just wanted to bump ya topic back up to da front for you also :wave: 

I am thinking on staying with the 13X7 all chrome with 3 wing k/o :yes: 

Man its been a minute since I been on this site but I'm feeling the itch to do a lttle lowriding again this year, so call, text, or ht me up on here bro. :drama:


----------



## 86cutt

pm me a price on gold center 13x7s with 155/80 tires and all acc.'s


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Mar 1 2010, 07:28 PM~16765845
> *Hey Rich, how about updating this damn topic bro  :biggrin:  You was 10 pages back !!! :twak:  :twak: lol
> 
> Actually I am in the market for some fresh spokes bro and you know im gonna come see you first :thumbsup:
> 
> I just wanted to bump ya topic back up to da front for you also :wave:
> 
> I am thinking on staying with the 13X7 all chrome with 3 wing k/o :yes:
> 
> Man its been a minute since I been on this site but I'm feeling the itch to do a lttle lowriding again this year, so call, text, or ht me up on here bro. :drama:
> *


Sorry man I kinda wanted the topic to die  ....to much compition to make it worth my while to sell on here ..... All my previous customers still hit me up becuase the know I will give them a fair price and excellent service but it seems like everyone else is all about price .... I still sell wheels through the store ..... You know I got you covered .... I will give you a call tommarrow


----------

